# I know...



## LEFSElover (Sep 10, 2008)

* ...for a fact, that chocolate is an important part of my life...*


 now it's your turn..................

You say, "I know".... then state a fact whatever it is, it must be factual.
examples:
I know we have two Siberian Huskies.
I know our freezer in the garage is yellow.
I know, that if you've asked me to pray for you, I will.
I know, our daughter is milk intolerant.

*{footnote:*I was thinking in the middle of the night, as I often times do. Almost got out of bed to post this thought, as there are constants in ones life that can be soothing and calming and bring you back down to a better place. Then I awoke at 5am to prepare for our trip today and did what I always do every time I think of these 5 specific DC'ers. These things are constants and give me a small amount of peace in otherwise stressful times.}


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 10, 2008)

I know....

Im addicted to COD4 (call fo duty)

People love my cookies

Im too shy for my own good

I can be a real ........ sometimes.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I married a great, wonderful, loving, caring guy 34 years ago---we go up and down...who doesn't???

I'm lucky in that I make great friends............

I love to laugh and love collecting jokes...........

I love to read and read and read............

My kindergarteners and first graders were inspired....... 

I will never forget my life on earth.............


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2008)

I know for a fact that the first thing Paul will do every night when he gets home is kiss and hug me.
I know I love him.
I know I love animals.
I know that when a humming bird flies by I'll think happy thoughts of my grandmother.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 10, 2008)

I know my grey roots are showing.
I know I'm outta rum.
I know I'm not looking forward to closing down the gardens for winter.
I know I'm  outta vodka.
I know I shouldn't be sitting here eating jelly beans.
I know I have a nice supply of bourbon.
I know I'm either going to open a cafe or a B&B.
I know the lime jelly beans are my favourite.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 10, 2008)

I know exactly what sequence my husband will be doing at any given moment in the shower. It is 'that' exact!

I know the true meaning of adoration, the husband, the kids, the grands, the animals, the friends, coworkers.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2008)

I know just how dear life is
I know that if I say I'll pray for you, I will
I know that the greatest thing in my life are 6 youngsters who keep me alive
I know I've met some wonderful people here at DC
I know I adore cooking
I know that hummingbird who hovers above me is sent by my dad
I know if your a friend I'll stand by you to the end
I know that I have a wonderful,giving husband, who loves ME
I know I have four children now grown who will do anything for me and love me just because
I know I"m lucky to have found all of you and I thank you
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 10, 2008)

I know for a fact that I have found the best husband I could possibly hope for.
I know we have great kids.
I know that Andrew and Hannah are wonderful grandkids.
I know that I have some great friends on DC.
I know that I love our babies, Cubbie, Tony Gwynn, and Carlos Zambrano.
I know that when something I cook or bake turns out like what my mom made, I am very happy.
I know where I'm going "after."
I know I spend too much time on the computer and watching TV (and I know that I will probably never change!)
I know that good music makes me feel good.
I know I love to hug and get hugs.
I know I love to sew.
I know I love to read.
I know I love to do puzzles (jigsaw, word, and logic puzzles).

Barbara


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 10, 2008)

I know alot of people on here know alot of things
I know my future is looking up for the first time in a long time
I know I should be pursuing a career as a chef
I know I will be back to my same old angry bitter mood in a few months 
I know I have a loving wife who hates my job more then me (she dont wnat to hear it)
I know my co workers ate all the cookie i brought it
I know I got my lunch in the fridge and I hope it reheats well
I know I have 6.5 more 12 hour days ahead of me
I know I need to lose weight
I know I enjoy this board while im at work.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 10, 2008)

I know I have to work tomorrow and the next 4 days. 
I know this is normal for most people.
I know I soulnd like I am whining.
I know I am getting sick.
I know legogirl will take a nap soon.
I know I won't get a chance to knit.
I know I'm tired of the house smelling like basil for the day.
I know ^^^^^^ is only because I'm sick.
I know there are lots and lots of great people here I can call "friend".


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 10, 2008)

I know I have the most awesome son in the world.
I know my husband loves me unconditionally.
I know that true friends are a precious gift.
I know that cooking calms me.
I know I love horses, dogs and cats.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 10, 2008)

I know that as long as I am true to myself, I'll never _owe_ anyone an apology.

I know that my Children, and Grandchildren look upon me an an example-and I owe it to them to be the best example I can be.

I know that everyday is a gift and should be treated as such.

I know that I will always have a Jack Russell Terrier....or two.

I know that even though I've never met them, and probably never will, there are certain folks on DC that I would bend over backwards for and help in anyway that I could.

I know that my family is dysfunctional-and I would'nt trade them for anything!!!!

I know I spend _waaaay_ too much time on DC!!!

I know Toberlone should be considered a controlled substance!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 11, 2008)

I know today, my husband is going to have one of the best birthdays of his life.

I know that what makes a marriage is adoration and I know that I adore my husband.

I know that as I sit here, I am at peace with the sounds of the rushing ocean, the birds in the distance, the smell of the flowers and the anticipation of the day.

I know that as many triumphs as I've had in the kitchen, I've had as many failures, doesn't stop me from inventing.

I know, beyond a shadow of anyone's doubt, that I am truly blessed.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 11, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I know today, my husband is going to have one of the best birthdays of his life.


 

NICE!  wink wink..


----------



## buckytom (Sep 11, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I married a great, wonderful, loving, caring guy 34 years ago---we go up and down...who doesn't???
> 
> ....


 

i know expatty's hubby is in the elevator business... 

i know i haven't pm'd lefse in a while. i know one will be on the way shortly.


----------



## luvs (Sep 11, 2008)

my iknow's...
-buckytom's avatar is great
-so 'er golden girls 
-pink, too
-i'm sounding like my signature
-i cannot wait to begin school
-i'm waiting fer jake
-i'm angry, sort of
-i miss chatting with my mum & & calling her
-i miss my kitties


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i know expatty's hubby is in the elevator business...
> 
> i know i haven't pm'd lefse in a while. i know one will be on the way shortly.




What are we going to do with you???  Unfortunately, you make us laugh--well, some of us and that's why you get away with it


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I know for a fact that I have found the best husband I could possibly hope for.
> I know we have great kids.
> I know that Andrew and Hannah are wonderful grandkids.
> I know that I have some great friends on DC.
> ...



pickles........stop making great posts, barbs........DC won't let me send any more warm fuzzies.......  I finally contacted Alix (I knew you were gallivanting around the world and she gives great instructions) and asked where the karma button was and how to send it.......so I'm trying to make up for lost time as I've been here and there and everywhere this past summer--hope you're having fun


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 11, 2008)

I know...

that I am one of the luckiest women in the world
that I didn't really do anything to deserve it, and I wake up every day grateful for it
that my DC friends are priceless
that VeraBlue is a kick in the pants
that BuckyTom is an original genuine comedian (with a big big heart)
that Barbara and James are going to be GLAD to be home
that GB is always the voice of reason and moderation
that Goodweed always has something valuable to add
that Kadesma, Katie E. and Fisher's Mom always have something kind to add

OH, I could go on and on, so please don't feel offended if I left you out. I LOVE YOU ALL.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> I know...
> 
> that I am one of the luckiest women in the world
> that I didn't really do anything to deserve it, and I wake up every day grateful for it
> ...



oops left off that expat is one of the kindest, most generous, most scintillating wits of all......I just know that  it was a technical error in which I got left off your post, MK.......jest kidding.........but I agree with the list that wasn't left off....


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 12, 2008)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> oops left off that expat is one of the kindest, most generous, most scintillating wits of all


 
How could I be so stupid????? Of course, expatgirl. As one expat to another, you are not only kind, generous and scintillating, you are alert and wise.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 12, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> I know...
> 
> that I am one of the luckiest women in the world
> that I didn't really do anything to deserve it, and I wake up every day grateful for it
> ...


I know.....

that no matter how good or how bad my day is going, dropping in here will make it better!


----------



## Lynd (Sep 12, 2008)

I know it's Friday and I'll be drinking tonight! (well it's Friday here in the UK )


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 12, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> pickles........stop making great posts, barbs........DC won't let me send any more warm fuzzies....... I finally contacted Alix (I knew you were gallivanting around the world and she gives great instructions) and asked where the karma button was and how to send it.......so I'm trying to make up for lost time as I've been here and there and everywhere this past summer--hope you're having fun


 

DC had karma and is now gone?????? Sounds like another board I am on.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 12, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i know i haven't pm'd lefse in a while. i know one will be on the way shortly.


 I know 'it's about time'. hahahah
I know BuckyTom and I have the same color eyes.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 13, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> pickles........stop making great posts, barbs........DC won't let me send any more warm fuzzies....... I finally contacted Alix (I knew you were gallivanting around the world and she gives great instructions) and asked where the karma button was and how to send it.......so I'm trying to make up for lost time as I've been here and there and everywhere this past summer--hope you're having fun


Ah shoot!  I forgot to pack my karma button!!! (Thanks for thinking of me!  You are too kind!)

My next "I Know" is that I know that the song "I Know," by Barbara George starts out like this:  "I know, you don't love me no more, no more.  No, no more."  I also know that when I looked up the lyrics to help me remember the rest of them, every site I checked had them wrong!  

I also know that I need to get to bed pretty soon!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 13, 2008)

PattY1 said:


> DC had karma and is now gone?????? Sounds like another board I am on.



No, Patty, but the buttons have changed.......used to be when a person posted there was a "give Karma" button to press...........now it's situated right after the blue dot and the red warning sign under the poster's post on the left side---it's comes up as "Give reputation" ------it's just that, rightly so,  after to you give so much karma to one person you need to give it to others (which I do) before you give it back again........good system and fair


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 13, 2008)

I know i jsut learned something


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 13, 2008)

I know, no matter how hard I try, I will fail at things.

I know these do not exist in Kauai.


----------



## luvs (Sep 13, 2008)

that's scary, lefse!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep, which is why there are so many of these* every where!* Everyone here *knows* that!  We don't remember there being this many wild chickens and roosters here.


----------



## deelady (Sep 13, 2008)

I know that there is an I AM!

I know when ever I watch my daughter and her father playing together or seeing them reunite each time he comes home from overseas....I could not be happier!!

I know I will ALWAYS be too nice for my own good and although it may not get me far in life or I may get used over and over, I would NEVER change that about myself!

I know that even if I am just loved by two people in this whole world, the important thing is that I am LOVED!!

I know that I am HORRIBLE at receiving compliments!

I know that there is world of completely unexplained things out there.

I know that people are closest during devastating times.

I know that there are some phenominal individuals on this sight, and if there was ever a Nationwide or Worldwide catastrophy we would find a way to pull together as DCers again! (hope it's ok by you guys if I now consider myself an official DCer )


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 14, 2008)

deelady said:


> ...I know I will ALWAYS be too nice for my own good and although it may not get me far in life or I may get used over and over, I would NEVER change that about myself!


Good!  Don't ever change that.  I am the same way, and people often accuse me of being naïve and unrealistic.  But stick to your guns!  They are the ones who are being cynical and/or pessimistic.



			
				deelady said:
			
		

> I know that I am HORRIBLE at receiving compliments!


I always was too.  Then I read something (can't remember what) and after that I mostly just smile and reply, "Thank you!"  I know that when I compliment someone, I mean it, so I have to take someone else's compliment for what it is worth.  



			
				deelady said:
			
		

> ...(hope it's ok by you guys if I now consider myself an official DCer )


Well of course you are an official DCer!  There was never any question about that!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 14, 2008)

I know that it's a mad, mad, mad world out there and at DC it's a safe, safe, safe world without troll, troll, trolls and obnoxious, obnoxious, obnoxious people.......thank y'all for being here, here, here ........


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 14, 2008)

I know right now, someone on here is getting karma.
Beautiful post.
Here it comes.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 14, 2008)

I know that no matter how yucky things are right now....they will eventually get better...I just need to hang on.....


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 14, 2008)

I know I'm tired
I know I'm still not 100% un-sick
I know I hope GK ^^^ is OK
I know the boys destroyed thier clean bedroom
I know I should just shut the door
I know my husband works super hard cuz he's super great
I know I would love to go out on a date
I know alot, just can't think of anything else right now


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 15, 2008)

I know my husband and I snorkeled in paradise today.

I know we saw fish I didn't know existed.

I know my husband is the smartest man I have ever met and he never ceases to amaze me with all that is stuffed into that huge brain head of his.

I know I am fortunate today, yesterday, and will be tomorrow.

I know my doll just walked in the room and told me we're about to go to dinner, but to get there, we must walk the beach first, so we will.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 15, 2008)

I know I still have 2 days left of my 7 day strech
I know my commute has been horrible the last 5 days (2 days on the weekend)
I know I have 2 cups of tea to keep me awake
I know ill be on this board alot today
I know today is going to be a struggle
I know things are looking up


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 15, 2008)

I know I have a great husband
I know my dogs are spoiled but I love them anyway
I know I have a great family and circle of friends
I know that I've had a good life so far and should be very grateful
I know the work we put in today will eventually pay off
I know that people will always disappoint you at times but that's life
I know that life is short and that to wish a day away is a waste
I know that you should live in the present and not for "some day"


----------



## sattie (Sep 15, 2008)

I know I need a nap.
I know I need to change my eating habits.
I know that God exsits.
I know that I miss my parents.
I know I need a nap.
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 15, 2008)

I know my sandwich I'm eating right now is YUMMY!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

I know that I'm going to lose a great friend and neighbor of 15 years (she had a massive heart attack two days ago).....
I know that she will be taken care of once she crosses from this world........
I know that everyone will miss her...
I know that young children will miss her homemade cookies at all the holidays...she's been baking forever
I know that you all care, too


----------



## sattie (Sep 15, 2008)

I know that I will be praying for her.
I know you hurt.
I know I will be here to hug you!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks, Sattie.......(hugs)


----------



## deelady (Sep 15, 2008)

I know that I am so sorry to hear that!

I know she knows how much you care for her.

I know you will carry on her kindness to others the rest of your life.

I know you need another hug {{{{{  }}}}}}


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 15, 2008)

I know my wanna be super visor is asking some odd questions that are making me question stuff.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 15, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I know that I'm going to lose a great friend and neighbor of 15 years (she had a massive heart attack two days ago).....
> I know that she will be taken care of once she crosses from this world........
> I know that everyone will miss her...
> I know that young children will miss her homemade cookies at all the holidays...she's been baking forever
> I know that you all care, too



I know she is so lucky to have you as a neighbor
I know she is deeply loved
I know that you could carry on the cookie making and do it as well
I know I'll be praying for her, and you
I know that all of you will pull together to honor her
I know,I'd be thrilled to have you as my neighbor
kadesma


----------



## smoke king (Sep 15, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I know that I'm going to lose a great friend and neighbor of 15 years (she had a massive heart attack two days ago).....
> I know that she will be taken care of once she crosses from this world........
> I know that everyone will miss her...
> I know that young children will miss her homemade cookies at all the holidays...she's been baking forever
> I know that you all care, too



I know my thoughts and prayers for you both are en route EPG-


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 16, 2008)

I know my husband is so defiant when it comes to people who are noncompliant.
IOW---> it's done right or not at all.
ie. like my pulling the rental car in a space not quite perfectly, giving not a care that it's not in there exactly squared.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 16, 2008)

I know an evil evil evil man is going to be running my group.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I know that I'm going to lose a great friend and neighbor of 15 years (she had a massive heart attack two days ago).....
> I know that she will be taken care of once she crosses from this world........
> I know that everyone will miss her...
> I know that young children will miss her homemade cookies at all the holidays...she's been baking forever
> I know that you all care, too



I'm fine...... turned off all the lights and I lit a candle tonight (morning for most of you in the states) played Enya, our favorite was "Orinoco Flow" and Sail Away was appropriate......told her how much I will miss her and how much she meant to everyone.....told her that she could be a real pain at times like any of us weren't.......she'd laugh at that........she knew she was a pain at times.........how much I loved her and will miss her........it was hard and I cried but it really helped.......yes, I will miss her........she made this a better world for me to be in...........sail away............


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 16, 2008)

I know.... that I am the happiest person today - someone is helping me clean my house from top to bottom and we are getting every nook and cranny!!!!!!!!! It's going to be wonderful to have THAT kind of clean house!!!!


----------



## Lynd (Sep 16, 2008)

Do you want to clean my house when you're done?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 16, 2008)

Lynd said:


> Do you want to clean my house when you're done?



I know...the answer to that is heck no!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 16, 2008)

I know that
- I am happy to be home and very greatful for all I have in my life
- I have the most incredible hubby in the world (my world anyway)
- I have wonderful friends both here at DC and surrounding me
- I can't wait to be able to start cooking up a storm again
- I need to hire someone to clean my house after 2 weeks of 2 men and 2 dogs living here alone!


----------



## sattie (Sep 16, 2008)

I know that animal cruelty makes my BLOOD BOIL!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

sattie said:


> I know that animal cruelty makes my BLOOD BOIL!!!!


me,too......


----------



## babetoo (Sep 16, 2008)

i know that i have had it with the handyman. gonna tell him no more projects until he can arrive on time or at least on the right day.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 16, 2008)

I know that expat's post was beautiful.
I know that GRK's boss will find him a good worker.
I know that if people hurt animals, they should be hurt.
I know ^^^ makes me cry.
I know that my husband just booked a horse back ride for us in the falls up north where we'll swim and eat a buffet lunch and I know I'm very happy about that.
I know I'm wishing you all a perfect day...
I know I'll now close and pray for expat...


----------



## zefcan (Sep 16, 2008)

I know my goal to cook the perfect microwave cake will be achieved one day....


----------



## pdswife (Sep 16, 2008)

I know that the stock market is making my husband grumpy!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 16, 2008)

I know oil keeps on going down but gas prices go up
I know that my jokes at work are funny and at the edge
I know I ate too much the last 7 days
I know Im tired 
I know Im going to play Call of Duty 4 tonight (ps3)
I know I need to weed my garden
I know it will all be ok
I know ive used this water bottle 1 day to long 
I know I need a shave BAD!!!!
I know I need to lsiten to some tunes
I know im going to sneak on my iod in about 30 minutes.


----------



## sattie (Sep 16, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I know that the stock market is making my husband grumpy!


 
I know that's right!!!!  Making me grumpy too, but it will come back!
I know that I wish all a good day today!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 16, 2008)

I know that my hubby is working 2 jobs to try to get us out of this hole
I know that I feel guilty about that^^^^
I know that I should get a job
I know that I dont trust anyone to watch my kids
I know that I wont ever buy sweets, cigs or beer while I have food stamps, because of some remarks made in another thread! 
I know that even though we are "poor" right now, my kids are eating healthy
I know that there are some truly wonderful people here on DC
I know that God will get me through this
I know that I've probably said too much!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 16, 2008)

I know im going hom in 25 minutes and I couldnt be happier

I know our night shift are ungreatful

I know .......


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 17, 2008)

GrantsKat - I know it is no sin to be poor. And I also know that no one here is judging you. I know that things WILL get better for you, and that your kids will someday thank you for staying home and caring for them.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 17, 2008)

yep GK, I know what MK said is true.
I know that if you go to work, half or more of your check would go to daycare anyways with 3 kids.
I know that if I lived closer I would trade off with you for free.
I know I'm in the same boat
I know I hope the boat gets to shore soon!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 17, 2008)

you guys have brought me to reality......


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 17, 2008)

LOL, sorry to do that to you expat, you should really go back to where you were, its gotta be much more fun!!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank You Suzi & Karen!I know I should keep my chin up!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 17, 2008)

I know that 
A person's worth is contingent upon who he (she) is. Not upon what he does, or how much he has.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 17, 2008)

I know this is my first time logging in when im not at work
I know I should have slept longer
I know there are alot of great people on this board
I know my garden is almost done
I know i got alot of threads to catch up on


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> LOL, sorry to do that to you expat, you should really go back to where you were, its gotta be much more fun!!!



SQhave I offended you in some way???


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 17, 2008)

oh my gosh no!!!!!
lol I wish you could translate voices here.... 
I just meant I was sorry to take you from your happy place with my problems!!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 17, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> I know that my hubby is working 2 jobs to try to get us out of this hole
> I know that I feel guilty about that^^^^
> I know that I should get a job
> I know that I dont trust anyone to watch my kids
> ...


Kathe,
you use food stamps? so what, I see a mom staying at home making a safe haven for her children..This means you forsake those pretty red shoes in favor of bread, peanut butter and jelly..But just look at those beautiful faces all sticky and smiling..Frankly your tops..Do not ever refuse soemting like a candy bar for you kids because some grump thinks it their place to critic what in your basket..Ignore them..their  2 cents just dropped to a big 0..They don't count, your babies do..I'd be proud to be your neighbor and shopping partner.
PS...I never let anyone but my parents watch my kids..so good for you..You're A-ONE as a parent in my eyes.

kadesma


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> oh my gosh no!!!!!
> lol I wish you could translate voices here....
> I just meant I was sorry to take you from your happy place with my problems!!!


  glad to know..........I was a bit worried.......and I know all about translating voices as I've gotten in trouble myself,,,,,,,,,,,whew..........ok,..............we're on the same boat then..........


----------



## babetoo (Sep 17, 2008)

i know i was not to harsh in dealing with the ever tardy handyman.

babe


----------



## LeeAnn (Sep 18, 2008)

I know I have super great children!
I know I'm not happy living here but we are dealing with it.
I know this day shall end and the next will start anew. 
I know I have not had coffee yet today and am craving it!


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 18, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> I know that I wont ever buy sweets, cigs or beer while I have food stamps, because of some remarks made in another thread!



Gosh, I hope that wasn't me!

I know that I like to cook. 
I know that I love my children.
I know that I love staying home with them. 
I know that I have mono or some strange, long-lasting illness. 
I know that I waste too much time on the computer. 
Man, this makes me feel like I am bearing my testimony (of my religion). I'd totally tack it on here if it wasn't allowed!
I know that I need to can some sauce for my roast this week. 
I know that I enjoy being a member of DC!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 18, 2008)

I know that my husband loves me very much and shows it in the best of ways
I know that I love him back to bits!
I know that even though things have been tough with my health I love my life just as it is!
I know I am glad LEFSElover started this thread


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 18, 2008)

I know that my husband is the BEST!
I know he can fix ANYTHING! 
I know I love to do dishes today.
I know I've used so much bleach and lemon cleaner the house smells like a lemonade pool.
I know I love indoor plumbing.
I know this is all very silly compared to other people's problems.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 18, 2008)

I know I'm about to add to someone's numbers in here.
I know that posts touch my heart, like KM's just did.
I know that when a door slams a window opens, not by accident either.
I know we didn't want to leave Kauai on the redeye last night.
I know it does feel good to be home.
I know my darling will be sleepwalking today at work after not sleeping on the plane.
I know that my emotions run wild with my oversensitivity.
I know I balled on the flight home while hubby tried unsuccessfully to sleep.
I know they were tears of thankfulness not tears of sorrow or sadness.
I know I must soon nap or I'll walk out a window or something.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 18, 2008)

I know that when a friend goes........you say goodbye.... 
love your friends and family.....they aren't here for long.......


----------



## smoke king (Sep 19, 2008)

I know all that candy I  bought today for halloween will be gone in week!!!

(Hi....My name is Bob and I'm a candy-cornaholic!!!)


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 19, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I know.... that I am the happiest person today - someone is helping me clean my house from top to bottom and we are getting every nook and cranny!!!!!!!!! It's going to be wonderful to have THAT kind of clean house!!!!


  Enjoy, Kitchenelf..........


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2008)

smoke king said:


> I know all that candy I bought today for halloween will be gone in week!!!
> 
> (Hi....My name is Bob and I'm a candy-cornaholic!!!)


Hi....My name is Barbara and I'm also a candy-cornaholic!  (I even have a pair of candy corn earrings!).

Barbara


----------



## Lynd (Sep 19, 2008)

I know it's Friday, need I say more?


----------



## LeeAnn (Sep 19, 2008)

Haha Smoke King and Barbara - that's exactly why I DON'T get Halloween candy any sooner than immediately before - cuz I would eat it all up.  I tell myself, "oh, I'll just have one now and it won't matter because they are little", then before I know it there's a pile of wrappers from the candy that would have treated a full classroom of kids!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 19, 2008)

I know that my life is totally blessed!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 19, 2008)

I know i didnt buy candy corns 2 days ago becuase I would eat them all
I know I bought chocolate bars instead
I know Im making my CCC for the wifes last day at work
I know its odd to bring something in on the last day when they should get you something
I know My ipod is poppin on some good tunes.  Knockin on heavens dorry by NR acoustic
I know its a wonderful day outside 
I know thins will work out one way or another

I know my life is in every different direction possible with no vision of the future.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 19, 2008)

I know I'm kinda tan.
I know my husband is beautiful.
I know I'm about to smack GRK. PM me you noodle head
I know last night, my husband and I ate GRK's wonderful banana chocolate chip cookies, after dinner.  I made him take the rest of them to work this morning because I know I don't want to uh, change.
I know we're going away again this afternoon when dh arrives home.
I know, no matter what else, health is everything and no amount of money can buy 'that'.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 19, 2008)

I know to day is my last day at work.
I know I brought in cherry cobbler for everyone.
I know I'm having a hard time not eating it myself.
I know I have to go grocery shopping today after work.
I know it's going to be a long day but a wonderful weekend will follow
I know life is good and that it's good because I have the best husband in the world!!!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 19, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Hi....My name is Barbara and I'm also a candy-cornaholic!  (I even have a pair of candy corn earrings!).
> 
> Barbara


 
my name is donna and i am a candy cornaholic once a year. looked for them last week while shopping. weren't in the store yet. i don't even kid myself anymore, i know i will eat them. we don't even have trick or treat anymore in my park. lol


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 19, 2008)

Okay after reading this I have to chime in about candy.
I know I LOVE GOOD 'N' PLENTY'S


----------



## LeeAnn (Sep 20, 2008)

I know the nights have gotten much colder.
I know I love turtlenecks and am glad for this weather.
I know my kids are sound asleep and snugly warm in their beds.
I know I still don't have coffee!!
I know Trish MUST be enjoying this Saturday much more than most of the previous ones this past year.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 20, 2008)

I know today is a very special day for my special boy he is 8
I know I've been up and down all night checking ont he beans, and they are great
I know the party is going to be fun
I know I'm going to get hugs, kisses 
I know a very special little boy is coming to spend the night
I know, that no matter what, I'm so lucky
I know I have some of the best friends in the world
I know it's time to get off here, my dialysis is done for the first exchange  
later guys
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 20, 2008)

I know that I wish Kade's special boy a very happy birthday!
I know I also am very happy for her and hope the day is even better than she expects!
I know I am happy to have my wonderful hubby home with me for the next two days!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 20, 2008)

I know I like reading all your "I KNOWS"... they make me smile.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 20, 2008)

I know I awakened in my hotel room today in Sacramento, praying for Kades and thinking of her.

I know the car races will be fun today.
I know I'm glad we drove up here, although so late.
I know the weather has changed and we may be in for rain watching and participating in the car race.

I know I just read a pm that touched me, thanks to {{{who}}} wrote it.

I know my tummy is full and I'm coffeed out.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 20, 2008)

i know i got up way to early this a.m.
i know i will take a nap
i know the sun is shining and it is not to hot, yet. 
i know i need to start eating better

babe


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 20, 2008)

I know you need to start eating better too {{{Babe}}}.
I know I am glad you realize that.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2008)

I know that I am so looking forward to spending time at kitchenelf's tomorrow.
I know that I have had the best vacation ever.
I know that I am looking forward to getting home tomorrow night.
I know that I can't wait to see Cubbie, Carlos, and Tony.
I know that the vet has become especially fond of Carlos (Carlos and Tony have been boarded at the vet's while we have been on vacation). 
I know that the Cubs won today and will be in the playoffs!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 21, 2008)

I know it's not going to be warm much longer.
I know we need to buy propane and fuel oil.
I know I am waiting to see how much farther the prices will drop. 
I know my garden was crap this year. 
I know I will try again.
I know my husband is really great.
I know it sounds snotty but I know he feels the same of me. 
I know we have to rebuild the whole downstairs bathroom just to fix the shower.
I know that will take a long time to be able to afford.
I know I am VERY GLAD we have 2 full bathrooms!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 21, 2008)

I know my left overs from yesterday are seriving me well on this football filled sunday at work
I know Super Awesome Ringtone Sunday was a hit today.
I know I dont want to come back to work tomorrow
I know me and a co worker are going to commute in together
I know he might make me late once in a while
I know he is my boss so its ok.
I know I dont care if i come in late.
I know I thought I was special on sunday playing Call of Duty 4 on my ps3 by getting double points but it turns out that it was something they do once in a while.

I know I drank alot of tea today (about 4 or 5 cups.)
I know its annoying calling over seas for other people
I know that outsourcing is ruining american businesses
I know Im a lucky guy in alot of ways
I know my pitching stunk yesterday in softball
I know we won the game anyway
I know Im writing I know alot
I know I enjoy this thread
I know I cant seem to have a winning week in any of my 4 football pools.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 21, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I know you need to start eating better too {{{Babe}}}.
> I know I am glad you realize that.


 
i know i am glad you care.i know  it is mostly i am lazyi know part is i don't want to clean up the mess.i know! i will just buy more prepared meals for a while. i know i am glad no more hastling with the handy man from hell.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 21, 2008)

I know I want babetoo to move in to our spare room so I have someone to cook for and with! 
(I'll do the dishes!)


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 21, 2008)

I know I am really looking forward to going out for supper tonight with my wonderful hubby.
I know I wish I could have thrown him a surprise birthday party as it was a special one
I know that he is quite happy just going out for wings with me a month later
I know that it will be a very special night for both of us.

I know I would feel really good if babetoo COULD move in with Suzi - for both of your sakes!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 21, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I know I want babetoo to move in to our spare room so I have someone to cook for and with!
> (I'll do the dishes!)


 
  you are on but will have to move to sunny calif. but it sounds like a ball    babe


----------



## Lynd (Sep 22, 2008)

i know its autumn, but where was summer?


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 22, 2008)

I know that today is a new day
I know that I wish I could express myself as well as others here
I know that although I dont post alot I share in the joy & pain of all of you
I know that my 5 yr old finally seems a little "ok" with going to kindergarten
I know that I cut my boys hair & it actually doesnt look too bad lol
I know life is like a roller coaster, maybe I should enjoy the ride a little more!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 22, 2008)

I know I was late for work
I know I commuted in with a co worker and it will save me $100 a month
I know Im still sore from saturday
I know I have a charlston chew in the freezer  (i hope)
I know they dont make dockers like they used to.
I know I have a little rip by the pocket and thats not good.
I know today is going to be a long day.
I know I got a lot of threads to read.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2008)

I know that today will be spent cleaning house
I know that I'm glad I don't have to go to work!!!
I know that I'm in love and will be forever
I know that Seattle's rainy season has started
I know that Charlie ( our neighborhood bear) is back again!!
I know that life is good and I'm lucky to have all I have.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 22, 2008)

I know I have mixed feelings about my doctor's appointment this afternoon.
I know I will be glad to get these staples out of my leg.
I know I am grateful for friends who are so willing to drive me to my appointment with little notice.
I know I am just a little envious of my young niece going on a week long Alaska Cruise.
I know that my year of health problems has really helped me to appreciate even the smallest things and be more accepting.
I know that I miss my wonderful hubby even though I will see him in 8 hours or so.
I know that life is good.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 22, 2008)

I know my husband and I are extremely proud of DS#1.
I know that when all else fails, don't sweat it, it won't help.
I know that my NYT bread will be very good tonight.
I know all of us have so much on our minds.
I know I am thankful for my plateful today.
I know I can trust many and fear few.


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 22, 2008)

I know what's been happening over here is very disconcerting for us and everyone we know
I know that I should be thankful that we can still move should we need to
I know that we're still more fortunate than a lot of other people


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 23, 2008)

I know its been almsot 24 hours since someone knew something 
I know Im a darn good HouseBand (thats supposed to be like house wife - wife add husband)
I know my sewing is pretty good
I know there isnt much I cant do and I do alot of them well.
I know no one at work listens to me
I know no one at work takes me serious
I know its becuase I go for the joke every time
I know I can be a sick and discussting jokster and I wouldnt want it any other way.
I know I have work to do and I dont want to


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 23, 2008)

I know I'm very proud of you GRK.
I know ^^^ you're learning every day something new.
I know I'm winking at you right now, and you know that too.
I know cookies are important to you, and me.

I know I would panic if I couldn't breathe.
I know that without [just put in a 3 letter Name here, please start with a capital letter] I'd be no where.
I know that many are confused by me often [because of my silliness].
I know that tonight, I will be smiling when I hear my husband walk in the front door, and _that_ hug will take me far into the evening with that same smile.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 23, 2008)

Cookies should be a food group and daily requirement!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 23, 2008)

I know I'm glad last night is over
I know that today is cool and beautiful
I know the bread rising will make my son smile
I know I'll get a phone call tonight and  tiny voice will say Hi Ma
I know that dinner will not be cooked by me
I know my next big project is cupcakes
I know I need to go copy the recipe NOW

kadesma


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 23, 2008)

I know Im going to attempt to make KE's curry chicken for dinner tomorrow
I know that my son has a half day of school tomorrow & hes very excited about that!
I know that I need to go to the dr. for a checkup sometime soon
I know I miss my hubby since hes been working 2 jobs!
I know that I love being a Mom
I know that Im still a lousy cook, lol


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 23, 2008)

^^^^ I know you are NOT A LOUSY COOK because of the things you try! 
I know the power went out in the middle of cookin' dinner.
I know the kids don't care because they got to play with flashlights.
I know my husband will ALWAYS sleep thru a storm.
I know he'll be mad when he gets up because his main pump for the aquarium didn't come back..... again. 
I know he'll fix it.... again.... becuase he's super like that.                       
I know I should get to the grill.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 23, 2008)

I also know my 8 yr old must have REALLY big feet cuz his socks fit me just fine in a pinch.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 23, 2008)

I know that I was having some kidney stone pain when we left on our vacation.
I know that I was kidney stone pain free within a few days of leaving on vacation.
I know that the day after we got home from vacation, I started having minor kidney stone pain.
I know that I hope it doesn't get bad.

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 23, 2008)

kadesma said:


> I know I'm glad last night is over.


I know I just prayed for you


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 23, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I know that I was having some kidney stone pain when we left on our vacation.I know that I was kidney stone pain free within a few days of leaving on vacation.
> I know that the day after we got home from vacation, I started having minor kidney stone pain.I know that I hope it doesn't get bad.Barbara


I know exactly what you feel.  I know how bad it is or can get.
I know that we sufferers from kidney stones have constant pain in our lower back.  I know I just prayed yours and mine will be gone forever.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 23, 2008)

i know i have been reading "if i did it" for five hours.
i know my eyes are tired
i know i will read half the night

babe

i know i finished my book. read for 7 hours will a few breaks. it was very good. not the subject matter but the tale itself,.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 23, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I know exactly what you feel. I know how bad it is or can get.
> I know that we sufferers from kidney stones have constant pain in our lower back. I know I just prayed yours and mine will be gone forever.


Thanks!  Me too!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Sep 23, 2008)

I know the only good thing about cooler weather is hot bubblebaths
I know I miss the sun already
I know I love my husband and he loves me right back
I know this because everynight after he thinks I'm asleep he kisses my shoulder.


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 23, 2008)

I know I lost my favorite book today while I was halfway through reading it.
I know it's going to be a cool night tonight.
I know I should have gone to buy an extra blanket.
I know the dinky skinny hotel like blanket won't keep me warm.

....

I know if I roll up like a hotdog I'll keep as warm as I can get though.
I know if I roll up like a hot dog, I might wake up hungry.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 23, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I know this because everynight after *he thinks I'm asleep* he kisses my shoulder.


oh I love that


----------



## pdswife (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks,  I like it too!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 24, 2008)

I know my neighbor hooked me up with brownies
I know I miss them dearly
I know my mail box (snail mail) was full
I know I need to give my post lady a nice tip for the last year of us not being there
I know I got some painting to do tomorrow and friday
I know I cant wait to play softball on saturday
I know my head head head head boss (very nice guy, runs all of our North America Ops) is scared of paintball.

I know (now) that Olive garden is heat and serve
I knw I jsut talked to a freidn from culianry school and it was nice to hear from him


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 24, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Thanks, I like it too!


 
Iknow, that "PG" folks that are married are still the way they're supposed to be... in their love for each other. 
I know the massage my feet and legs got last night reminded me of your post here. 
I know, like you, in the middle of the night, I get my rum*&^ rubbed when he thinks I'm sleeping, yea, like 'that' doesn't wake me up
I know, for certain, I love him more every day and P G for him every time I think of that special person He gave me to spend my life with, I know I am soooo blessed to have my husband in my life.


GhettoRacingKid said:


> I know my mail box (snail mail) was full
> I know I need to give my post lady a nice tip for the last year of us not being there


I know that a handwritten note and a box of your cookies to your postal delivery person would be much appreciated and suffice in lieu of money right now. Maybe later you can grease her palms. It'd be appreciated to simply get your wonderful treats, put in extra banana in the form of a few crunched dried banana chips, you won't believe what that does, should I send you some, I have a ton.......


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 24, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I know that I was having some kidney stone pain when we left on our vacation.
> I know that I was kidney stone pain free within a few days of leaving on vacation.
> I know that the day after we got home from vacation, I started having minor kidney stone pain.
> I know that I hope it doesn't get bad.
> ...



I know I am praying for you because I have been there and the pain is no fun.
I know that I am glad you had such a wonderful vacation.
I know that I hope you are better real soon.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 24, 2008)

I know that I am so glad I will be able to have a real shower tonight instead of a sponge bath
I know that I really have to work on my exercises now that I have no staples or bandages
I know that I have never wanted to work harder at anything in my life
I know I am happy with the 15 pounds I have lost and want to keep going
I know I love my hubby for his tireless support of me
I know I have about 30 pounds of apples to deal with because my MIL dropped them off the other day
I know I am really looking forward to being able to do everyday things easily
I know my faith, family and friends are what get me through all this.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 24, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> I know that I am so glad I will be able to have a real shower tonight instead of a sponge bath
> I know that I really have to work on my exercises now that I have no staples or bandages
> I know that I have never wanted to work harder at anything in my life
> I know I am happy with the 15 pounds I have lost and want to keep going
> ...


I know you're thankful.
I know you're determined.
I know you will.
I know I should get in the kitchen and make your gnocchi.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 24, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I know that a handwritten note and a box of your cookies to your postal delivery person would be much appreciated and suffice in lieu of money right now. Maybe later you can grease her palms. It'd be appreciated to simply get your wonderful treats, put in extra banana in the form of a few crunched dried banana chips, you won't believe what that does, should I send you some, I have a ton.......


 

Ill have to try that.  I dont know when Im going to make them again.  that would give them a nice texture.  

how often are you baking these things?  lol


I know I need to cut back on the sweets and cookies and brownies and chocolate.  
I know as much as I say it I jsut dont want to.
I know the chinese guy screwed up and gave us 3 orders
I know its ok becuase some people took them off my hands.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 24, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> Ill have to try that. I dont know when Im going to make them again. that would give them a nice texture.
> how often are you baking these things? lol


I know I've made 'em 3 times.
I know I like the texture and extra umph the bc give the cookie.
I know I told a friend of mine to inquire about your recipe cause she is a cookie girl and a fine baker, so you'll no doubt, be getting a request.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 24, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I know I've made 'em 3 times.
> I know I like the texture and extra umph the bc give the cookie.
> I know I told a friend of mine to inquire about your recipe cause she is a cookie girl and a fine baker, so you'll no doubt, be getting a request.


 

I know I got a the request
I know its nice to make new freinds
I know I cant find my receipe here at work
I know Im PMing you to see if you got it
I know I think I have it to memory but not sure
I know I need to find dehydrated marshmallows.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 24, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> I know I am praying for you because I have been there and the pain is no fun.
> I know that I am glad you had such a wonderful vacation.
> I know that I hope you are better real soon.


I know that I appreciate your prayers and kind words very much!
I know that with all you have gone through this year, I have kept you in my prayers as well.
I know that I love my DC friends and family!

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 24, 2008)

I know it's my pleasure to send it out for you.
I know I just found the recipe [again] in the kitchen cleaning this morning.
I know it's time to eat.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 24, 2008)

i know i had a great dinner
i know i am bored silly
i know i am going shopping tomorrow evening
i know i love shopping at joann's fabric
i know i am glad i have a 40 percent coupon
i know shopping will perk me up


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 25, 2008)

I know dinner was crazy good.
I know hubby likes his crocktail made with the creme de noya he brought home.
I know I'm about to write that recipe down for a certain person who needs it, here it comes LP via me through GRK.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 25, 2008)

I know the calls each night to a certain little boy are really helping me
I know getting a message that I am prayed for gives me such hope
I know several special people here really boost  me up and make each day special
I know I'm so very lucky to have DC in my life
I know tomorrow is going to be nice but friday will be spectacular, Cade and Carson will be here and then so Will Ethan and Olivia and my two daughters  we will all be going out to dinner to celebrate that I've made it a full year, when we had no idea if I would survive even a month.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Sep 25, 2008)

kadesma said:


> I know the calls each night to a certain little boy are really helping me
> I know getting a message that I am prayed for gives me such hope
> I know several special people here really boost me up and make each day special
> I know I'm so very lucky to have DC in my life
> ...


 Wow!  I know that this post made me very happy!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 25, 2008)

I know that I am really thankful to LEFSE and GRK for making my day with a cookie recipe I am excitedly waiting for!
I know that I am so proud of Kades and will be with her in my heart while she celebrates
I know I am slightly frustrated by the pain in my leg that is keeping me up.
I know that I wish my Mom were here to "make it all go away"
I know that I am worried about my wonderful hubby who is getting sick because of all the extra he has had to do for me.
I know I love the new relationship I have with my in-laws.
I know I am really glad I have DC here and all my new friends.
I know I need to go and try to get some sleep!


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 25, 2008)

I know fall is here.
I know it's cold in here!
I know my husband has alterior motives when HE asks ME if I want to tackle the junk room today.
I know I'm happy to get it done. 
I know I need to go get milk and bread at some point.
I know I need coffee.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 25, 2008)

I know I like putting in my daily I know
I know Ireally should getm y rump in gear today 
I know good deads are done and rewarded every day
I know Smoke King is going to give some church ladies a big SHHHHH!!!
I know There really are awesome people on this board
I know I got to do 2 oil changes 
I know my dogs are going to go nuts becuase the mail man is across the street.
I know LEF hooked me up in hooking up LPB
I know the Dogs jsut noticed the mail man
I know they jsut wnat to meet him and they are mad becuase they dont know him.
I know LPB will let me know how it goes.
I know its 10:22 EST and I have to go paint the new apartment
I know im logging in in 5 minutes.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 25, 2008)

I know GRK needs to hook me up with that cookie recipe!
I know that it feels like a springtime day in NY here & I love it!
I know that weather like this inspires me
I know that I need  to put laundry in the dryer
I know that my curry chicken was "da bomb" lol
I know my hubby ate 2 huge helpings, which made me smile
I know that me & my boys will be playing "car wash" later, gotta get my van clean!
I know that so far, Im okay  today ; )


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 25, 2008)

I know I got teary today when I read one of the I know posts.
I know I always do too.
I know again, I prayed for her.
I know it's my pleasure and calling to do that.
I know today will be good, blessed and eventful.
I know I must scratch things off my list from yesterday and add a few to my to do list for today.
I know LP will adore that recipe.
I know later today, I'll write the one down GRK asked for/about.
I know my children are healthy.
I know my husband has perfect teeth, the only reason I married him, no cavities, no fillings, all straight and white, gorgeous.
I know, I know.........


----------



## smoke king (Sep 25, 2008)

I know that the "I know" thread is/was a stroke of genius LEFSE

I know that GRK is the Famous Amos of DC

I know that finding PM's when I log on is like a present under the tree to me

I know that I couldn't possibly feel worse for starting the thread on animal abuse-not because I don't feel strongly about it but rather how heated and emotional it got. I also know that regardless of whether I agree or disagree with anyone here, I sincerely respect you and your opinion, and I mean that.

I know my grandson asked if he could read to me tonite-and the book he chose was the childrens Bible-and I know I could'nt be happier!

I know I can't wait for my new pups to come home, but I also know they will never take the place of my little Bailey

And finally, I know that (insert higher power of your own choosing here) is with me every step of the way.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 25, 2008)

I know that our local Mexican restaurant just changed hands again (It reopened 2 weeks ago).
I know the first one in that location (or at least the one that was there when I moved here in 1999) was a good one.
I know that each one that opened there after that was continually worse than the previous one.
I know that this new one is a good one and the people are very nice! Yay!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 26, 2008)

I know I got down on myself because my leg started hurting again today.
I know it is just the weather and I should know that I am doing well with my exercises
I know I learned today through this community what true friendship really means
I know I can't wait to make cookies and that they will be absolutely delicious because they came from two special people
I know a non-DC'r friend really needs me right now and I need to be there for her.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 26, 2008)

I know, I've made a new friend,SK and he is special
I know someone who needs to rest that knee NOW
I know I had a wonderful day today thanks to special prayers from special friends
I know I'll sleep well tonight

I know I can hardly wait for tomorrow and  have 4 little bodies to hug and kiss
I know I want to share the love with all of you...
I know I want you all to have the happiness I've been given
kadesma


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 26, 2008)

I know that the weather today is beautiful again
I know that I only have 2 diapers left
I know that my hubby is working a double again & wont be home till 11pm
I know that my son is very happy that theres no school tomorrow
I know that my house smells like SKUNK
I know that it better not be dead under my house!
I know Im going to bake something special for my hubby today

I know I wish everyone a happy, healthy day


----------



## pdswife (Sep 26, 2008)

I know that I am loved and that in the end that's what matters most.
I know I'm tired of hunting season
I know this is not going to be a fun weekend
I know Monday will be better
I know that I'm angry with my mother again....
I know that next week we get to have "date night, dinner with a very good friend and I get to see another friend for dinner on another night.
I know that I need to clean all three of my bathrooms but I keep putting it off ( and I can't any more)
I know I'm glad I have dc.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 26, 2008)

I know I'll be in dental hands in few minutes.
I know I am scared.
I know it's ok though.
I know it needs to be done.
I know my kidneys hurt more every day.
I know I must go to the dr. to see why.
I know I wrote to someone I don't know just now.
I know her heart hurts.
I know I am anxious to make all those granola's.
I know I am strong, persistent and personable.
I know I loved my bath just now but love the Olay ''body shower moisture'' _*put on, rinse off*_ even more.
I know if I don't get off this puter, I'll be late to the dentist which is a good thing in my eyes, anything to avoid disaster................


----------



## pdswife (Sep 26, 2008)

I know that poor lefselover is going where I HATE to go


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 26, 2008)

I know my break is over and I ate too much soup.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 26, 2008)

I know I am going to go take a hot shower
I know I have an unpleasant task to do when I get out
I know because of the above statement my shower will be longer than yesterdays


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 26, 2008)

I know that I'm excited to be on DC right now
I know that my back hurts more now than it did this morning
I know that I am proud of my daughter because of her great report card
I know that we will have fun tonight at the Homecoming Football Game


----------



## babetoo (Sep 26, 2008)

i know i am watching the debate on t.v. tonight.
i know i will have strong opinions about it.
i know i have been spending to much money.
i know i love to shop so i don't really care. lol
i know i am going to sew this week-end.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

I love this "I know" thread!!!

I love the fact that the heaters have finally come on in the apartment (I've been running around in an ugly robe and coat for over a week and it's been cold!)
I love making the "stone statues" come alive at the front desk of our apartment with persistent big smiles and "Drostie" (hello in Russian----now I'm their best friend and their faces light up with greetings when I go by!!!)
There were fireworks tonight----no reason-----the KZ's. like them--they're beautiful
I love living on the river.....
I love....I love......I love.....


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 27, 2008)

I know that I had a complete meltdown last night but it was good.
I know that it helped get through to DH that as much as I love his help around the house what I need more is help with my exercises as they are getting so hard.
I know that it is so hard for me to ask for help
I know that I am glad I did even if it went badly for awhile
I know  I need to go do some more exercises and need to let him know I need him now
I know that I need to figure out why I can't eat much soon as I need my strength
I know I am concerned about a couple of people on here who I have PM'd
I know that this thread is very healing.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 27, 2008)

I know melt downs are good once in awhile ( unless it's vanilla ice cream)

I know today will be hard but...days only last for 24 hours so I will survive.
I know that the sun is out but it's still cold.
I know that I hope my husband and his friend are seeing lots of animals out in the woods.
I know that Laurie is right about this being healing..I always feel better after reading all the "I knows"


----------



## babetoo (Sep 27, 2008)

i know that handyman painted the lid of a standing sewing box shut
i know i need to get it open,
i know i think a pattern i need is in there
i know so far can't get it open.
i know i need to clean my bedroom
i know laurie is very brave


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

I know that babes, pswife, and especially Laurie (LP) need hugs.........and lots of them.........
I know how they feel (maybe not physically in Laurie's case) .........before the going away party last night  I was ready to hop on the first plane outta here
I wanted outta here...hubby is always gone and I'm sick of it.....but people came up put their arms around me, danced with me, and today I feel better.........

Laurie, I hope that things improve with you......I'm so really concerned about you.......I'm not telling you to hang in there..........I hate that phrase........I know that you have lots of people to pm but I'd be pleased if you wanted to have another pm person if you wanted to.......and if you don't that's fine, too;;;;;;;;just hope that you feel better soon....we all want you to feel better...........


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 27, 2008)

I know I hate to shop.
I know I hate winter and cold weather.
I know my cats and kittens are affectionate.
I know Discuss Cooking has nice people.
I know I don't like scary movies.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 27, 2008)

I know it's hard to eat right now Laurie, just eat slowly and relax it will come.
I know I've been there
I know it hurts to lose a friend
I know I had a wonderful time last night surrounded by my babies
I know I loved having Olivia sit by me at dinner and share my meal then give me a bite of hers
I know today was special watched Cade play soccer
I know my sister is lonely and I need to call her more
I know I feel good just achy in spots
I know Sunday will be wonderful
I know this thread is a winner

kades


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 27, 2008)

I know husband and I are on the couch talking.
I know he and I both agree that it's easier to complain and gripe than it is to be thankful and grateful for anything.
I know that our DD is hurting, that her birthday was so so and that we think she needs the biggest push ever.
I know that for now, I'll tend to my gravy and say no more cause I know, that I'm getting tilted about some things, so..................
I know that now is when to be thankful for this lass........
And........I know I am........


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 27, 2008)

I know I've missed being here at DC and I'm so glad to be able to drop in.
I know I'm so proud of one son for working along side workmen and me to build his grandmother a new and strong fence.
I know I'm grateful for my other son who took care of his sister and little brother while I was in Houston.
I know I'm humbled by the grace I saw in people who had lost so much in the hurricane.
I know I'm rich with good friends who bring joy to my life.
I know I'm eagerly looking forward to my son's wedding next weekend.
I know my early drive back home this morning with my 2 youngest sons was a special pleasure.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 27, 2008)

I know I work for a woman many call El Diablo and the name fits.
I know I have too many cats
I know I'm scared to death of being unemployed and losing my newly rented house.  
I know I make great theriaki chicken wings and can't spell the word teriaki correctly.  
I know I watch way too much tv
I know I love to cook more than I love to eat but my body doesn't reflect that.
I know I want to quit my job because I work for a woman people call El Diablo but I can't quit.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

I know that I want Callisto's El Diable to go to El Infierno..........(bet that's not on the banned list)  

 I Know Callisto, no one can have too many cats unless you don't have enough litter boxes and I'm sure that you do.......biggest problem is the fur everywhere and if your friends or family members have allergies......

I  know that i wished that I had something to watch on tv--here everything is several years old except CNN

Por favor, Callisto,, tell El Diablo to go to El Infierno!!!!!!  Pero find another job first before you do it.......


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 27, 2008)

I know I am happy that I was able to make a simple taco salad for supper and eat some!
I know I am doing well but sometimes it just overwhelms me
I know I have my faith, wonderful DH and my DCr's to get me through (thanks all of you)
I know that I will win this fight
I know I am so happy Kadesma had a good time yesterday and today.
I know I would like to give El Diablo a piece of my mind!
I know if I had the property I would have so many dogs and cats people would talk!
I know I had a great talk with my Dad today.
I know I will miss Paul Newman.
I know I feel so much better tonight!


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 28, 2008)

I know I had great conversation with a great friend tonight - long needed!
I know I got pulled over by the police because my registration light was out.
I know my daughter looked beautiful at her homecoming
I know that I am never up this late but had to stay up to pick her up
I know that I am enjoying some bourbon right now reccommended by a great friend
I know that I  will be feeling sleepy soon


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 28, 2008)

I know I've been lazy going to gym and it shows ! 
I know today is a beautiful day and I should be going to gym but I'd rather lie on the couch and watch DVDs
I know just putting on my gym clothes doesn't actually constitute going to gym
I know I'm being optimistic packing out my summer clothes as it's going to be cold the whole of this week
I know I should not complain about the weather as we're blessed not to get hurricanes etc over here
I know DH is scuba diving today where sharks love to play  so I hope he'll be okay


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 28, 2008)

I know that it is my sweetie's birthday!
I know that many people here have wished him a happy birthday, which he will appreciate more than you all know.
I know that James is in the mood for flan, so we will probably eat at our local Mexican restaurant tomorrow because they have excellent flan.
I know that our free movie tickets will expire on Tuesday, so we will probably go to the moview tomorrow.
I know that our daughter Nancy will be 29 on Tuesday.
I know that my best friend, through a strange twist in fate, suddenly became a mom again this week.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm in the dark.......who is your sweetie on here???  Happy Birthday!!!!   if you're hooked up with barbs then you're doing something right!!!:


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 28, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I'm in the dark.......who is your sweetie on here??? Happy Birthday!!!!  if you're hooked up with barbs then you're doing something right!!!:


Maidrite (James) is my husband.  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Come on!!!!!!!!!! that is a huge joke on me...............No kidding????


Well, James, happy, happy birthday!!!!!!!! what a lucky guy you are..............


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll never respond to Maidrite again the same way.....CANHT as the Brits would say.......you're one lucky guy alright.............


----------



## wisconsin girl (Sep 28, 2008)

I know i've done the right thing going back to school even though I'm 20 years older than everyone else and can't understand 90% of what these teenagers say


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 28, 2008)

smoke king said:


> I know that GRK is the Famous Amos of DC


 

I know ...Im hoping one day. (I just willnt mess up like he did)
I knw Im rocking to some pink floyd right now
I know I cant type this morning
I know work is busy.
I know I got a million threads to read.

I know lola is now on  buti ts a live verison.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 28, 2008)

I know that I just burned my sons grilled cheese while PMing someone :0
I know my hubby just left for work : (
I know I have a lot of cleaning to do today
I know I have no desire to do any of it!
I know I need  to figure out what to do with the ground beef thats now defrosting


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 28, 2008)

I know ive burnt grilled cheese a few times in my life.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 28, 2008)

wisconsin girl said:


> I know i've done the right thing going back to school even though I'm 20 years older than everyone else and can't understand 90% of what these teenagers say



I know I don't know you.
I know it's time for a welcome.
I know that although I don't know you, I am taking the risk of congratulating you for this accomplishment.
I know you must be proud of you.

I know I have to find someone else's recipe and send it out to originator.
I know I don't mind. [*; winking]
I know that cleaning parts of this house will be on my to do list today.
I know it's Sunday and it's a blessed day.
I know I want SK to read my post about horseradish sauce.
Cause I know it's a vee-ner...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 28, 2008)

I know it sounds silly but Im passing it on and I dont rememeber it excatly
I know I need to write these things down
I know I got to clean out my PM box
I know the Tampa Bay Bucs look bad today.
I know brett farve isnt looking good lately


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I know that Grantskat will come up with something tasty---grilled burgers sound good!!!
I know that i could kiss my DH when he brought me a lush basil from the UK--woohoo!!
I know that it was great to cuddle with him on the sofa after being gone a week
I know that the first snowfall is going to come soon--stay posted
I know that Toots made me a kind offer to
 send me a care package which I really appreciated


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

wisconsin girl said:


> I know i've done the right thing going back to school even though I'm 20 years older than everyone else and can't understand 90% of what these teenagers say



Good for you!!!! And don't even begin to understand what these young people are saying....just do your job.........study and brown-nose the prof........that's your job......jest kidding.......with the young adults I find that a sense of humor really helps........they really aren't that different from us and a lot of them are looking for direction.....so discussing the course is a good place to start.........good luck WG!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 28, 2008)

I know I've had the best weekend ever.Thanks Cade
I know I got a brand new dresser clock Cade won at a carnival last night
I know for someone who  sleeps very little, I slept like there was no tomorrow
I know that the day is already wonderful and being here is making it more so.
I know I will be sad later this evening
I know I'll survive Cades going home, cuz I have all kinds of memories to go over.
I know you all must be thinking oh no not that little kid again.
I know I just have to share him with you
I know, I love the time I spend here
I know you all mean so much to me..
I know it's family Sunday so join us for the group hug
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 28, 2008)

I know I love Cade as much as Kadesma does, just because she does!
I know I will never tire of hearing her stories because they are good medicine for her.
I know that I want to be part of that hug
I know I am looking forward to my Chinese Dinner tonight and not having to cook or go out!
I know that I am glad I was able to help someone out of a small bind.
I know I want DH to go shopping so I can make cookies and muffins.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 28, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I know that I want Callisto's El Diable to go to El Infierno..........(bet that's not on the banned list)
> 
> I Know Callisto, no one can have too many cats unless you don't have enough litter boxes and I'm sure that you do.......biggest problem is the fur everywhere and if your friends or family members have allergies......
> 
> ...


I know this post made me smile.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 28, 2008)

I know a hug from a little person can fix anything.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 28, 2008)

I know kitty kisses make my day.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 28, 2008)

I know a certain little one means a lot to someone very special and I know that makes me smile.
I know I didn't mind the recipe thing, I was joking.
I know I love horse nostrils breathing on my cheeks.
I know I love kitty's curled up on my lap while they purr.
I know I love puppy breath.
I know there is nothing sweeter than a little innocent child saying without being prompted "I love you more than you love me."


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

oh, Lefs........that's so sweet......I love you more than you love me......


----------



## kadesma (Sep 29, 2008)

I know lefse would love our two little foals and how they love to "blow " on you
I know someone who needs our prayers and warm thoughts
I know I was gifted with a wonderful weekend
I know I have a new clock Cade won at the country store 
I know Master Cade is developing a taste for fancy expensive cheese and proscuitto Yippee
I know I have never tasted creamed spinach, and it is now on the list of things to do.
I know that I have faith that all of us pulling together can help Barb, Please LORD
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2008)

I know that we had a nice lunch at the Mexican restaurant today with my best friend, her two sons, and her 6-day-old baby.
I know that Christi and I had a great laugh (in our eyes only, as we didn't want her son to hear) when our server (a really nice 22-year-old who said he "used to be bad") said he used to be in a gang, and Devin perked up and said, "I have games!"
I know James like the two birthday cards I gave him.
I know it was hard to save the two cards until his birthday (I bought them in March)!
I know that no one likes to go with me to Hallmark or fabric stores because I could stay in either all day long!
I know that I need to add some more of my DC friends and family to my Christmas card list.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey, I'll come to a fabric store with you.....only you'll be pulling me out instead........and you don't want me in a Hallmark card shop because i will be the one laughing my head off at the funny and irreverant cards....no one is safe around me


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL I have even had people have me choose cards for them because I almost always choose the perfect card for each person (I have the Hallmark software and make my own, but I still shop for some at the store)!

So...

I know I would love to go shopping with Debs!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

you don't know what you're asking for.......but I know you enough to know that we'd have a great time rocking together......... and anyone else who wants to join us girls........


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

I know I love to laugh.........
i know I love jokes.......

I love Barbs' posts and the rest of DCer's






I am so sad with the death of my friend, Ronna
I shouldn't be listening to  music right now............it's too sad......sorry


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2008)

I know that I am sad for Debs right now and am praying that she will be at peace today.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

stop...........it's hard enough............thanks, Barbs........you're a great friend..........


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

how many people listen to the bags and pipes of Scotland??? that's me am I loony or what.............I love it...........puts me in a great mood........


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 29, 2008)

umm.... field trip to the fabric store? 

I know I want to go too!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

ok,  you're  on........hey barbs, what about you????I dont have to wait for her answer I know that she's on,............


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 29, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> oh, Lefs........that's so sweet......I love you more than you love me......


the little guy in my avatar [now 4 yrs 7 mths] said that to me the other day on the phone [non prompted with that little voice that makes my heart sing]................I said, "Honey tell me something that will make me smile all day long so I can think of you all day long today."  He said, "Like what?"  I said, "Oh I don't care you decide, I'll leave it up to you."  That's when he said, "Grams, I love you so much, I even love you more than you love me." sobbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbsI know I love that special little boy more than I can measure.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 29, 2008)

I know Lefse and I have a little person in common
I know we get absolutly silly about them
I know my heart aches for Barb L.
I know that the power of our DC family will   help her
I know I'm in a hurry to get through with my exchanges so I can go light a candle for Barb
I know that expat girl is sad for the loss of a friend,
I know she has lots of prayers all around her,
I know pretzels are in the works
I know so to are fried green tomatoes 
 I know that I wish you each a special day


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 29, 2008)

I know there needs to be a training classo n how to use Autosys that Ive been pushing for years now
I know my future new boss will get it done
I know becuase he is boss is the boss of them guys to get it done
I know the mets blew the post season again
I know Citi Bought Wachovia
I know Im going to the farmers market tomorrow
I know I need to figure out what im doing for my trip to disney
I know I need to figure out what im doing on wednesday.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 29, 2008)

I know I don't know about Barb.
I know I wish anyone would pm with what I need to pray for.
I know I don't even know which Barb I'm writing about.
I know we have many Barb's.
I know I can wait for the answers and will.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2008)

I know were having a friend over for dinner
I know fava beans will not be served
I know last night was wonderful because Paul came home and we snuggled on the sofa all night
I know that this week will be busy with friends, date night, and more friends
I know I'm happy that the weekend is over and I know it wasn't as bad as I feared it would be.
I know love is good.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 29, 2008)

I know that I have a bad toothache right now
I know that the skeeters are bad here right now
I know I miss my son when hes in school
I know I have no garbage bags left!
I know that Im very upset that a member has left DC


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't know we'd lost another member.. .that makes me sad too.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 29, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I know I don't know about Barb.
> I know I wish anyone would pm with what I need to pray for.
> I know I don't even know which Barb I'm writing about.
> I know we have many Barb's.
> I know I can wait for the answers and will.


Lefse,
Barb posts a lot on what we have for dinner, she's the on that makes that strawberry cake, can't think what it's called, they have a motor
 home near the water and spend most of the summer there  the other Barb I don't really know jus t Barbara L the one who was just on that vacation meeting  a lot of DC'ers with her husband Maidrite (James) hope this helps

kadesma


----------



## babetoo (Sep 29, 2008)

i know i spend way to much time on line.
i know most of the time i am on dc
i know i need to do chores
i know i probably won't
i know i will be angry with myself if i don't
i know i am bored of cooking , right now. it will pass.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 29, 2008)

I know that Barb and I are very good friends and I would appreciate it so much if someone would point me to a post so I know what the situation is.
I know I'm about to call her if I can locate where I put her number.
I know someone will read this request and I know someone will help me.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is the thread lefse
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/barb-l-50632.html


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 29, 2008)

I know I finally sent you the link Lefse!
I know now also that you have it twice!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 29, 2008)

And I know that "I" appreciate you both, thank you.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 29, 2008)

I know you are VERY WELCOME lefse
I know that I have to do alot of dishes
I know that my boys are VERY loud right now
I know that Im going to go & spend some quiet time with them soon
I know that I just opened a beer in hopes that it will help my toothache go away!
I know most of all....I miss my hubby so much


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> I know you are VERY WELCOME lefse
> I know that I have to do alot of dishes
> I know that my boys are VERY loud right now
> I know that Im going to go & spend some quiet time with them soon
> ...


  quiet time with boys????  are you nuts......open two more beers.......there is no such thing as quiet time with boys...........


----------



## babetoo (Sep 29, 2008)

i know i talked to my daughter today.
i know she is leaving for hawaii on monday with my 16 year old granddaughter.
i know she has been worried for over a year about her small business.
i know she finally said to herself, just forget it. 
i know nothing she did seemed to help.
i know she has lost 50 percent of her contracts 
i know she is working three jobs.
i know i blame the economy.
i know we are all in trouble.

babe


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2008)

I know that as long as we have love...everything will be ok!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2008)

I know that I have missed out on a lot today at DC by being gone!
I know that I am also praying for Barb L.
I know that the field trip to the fabric store sounds good, even though I know I have a couple thousand dollars worth of fabric, including the approximately 45 yards I bought on vacation ($1.99 a yard).
I know that our electric cooperative does not think about people, but just about money, money, and more money (for them, not us).

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 29, 2008)

I know I need the money.... but....
I know I should stop volunteering to work extra.
I know the only time I see DH is "shift change"
I know I miss him. 
I know someday it will be worth it. 
I know today is not quite that day!
I know I will not say yes if asked to work wed or thurs. 
I know they wont ask because it's OT and I AIN'T CHEAP!!!!!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 29, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I know that as long as we have love...everything will be ok!


 
i know that is somewhat true.
i know you can't eat it or wear it or pay the rent with it. 
i know it is getting that critical for debbie
i know i love her but i don't think the economy does. 

babe


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 30, 2008)

I know I did too much today, but I feel good (emotionally) for doing it.
I know I am tired but I can sleep in because physio is in the afternoon for a change
I know I didn't get cookies made but there is always tomorrow
I know my border likes the diabetic muffins I made him
I know my puppies appreciate their baths, even if they didn't at the time
I know they are so good about having them so I wouldn't hurt myself
I know I am ready for a good sleep
I know there are many people here at DC that I will be praying for tonight and onward.
I know I am getting stronger every day.
I know I can related to Babe's daughter's situation as we had a business we finally sold before it was too late
I know my DH is proud of me for finding my limits


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, if someone who lives with  us knows our limits........what else can you ask for,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 30, 2008)

I know that I have some kind of stomach bug
I know that Im trying to eat some soup to feel better
I know that it is overcast & yucky here today
I know that hubby will be home for dinner tonite & Im very happy about that
I know Im going to cook a good dinner for him
I know I probably wont be able to eat any of it : (
I know things could be much worse


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 30, 2008)

I know I hope GK feels better real soon
I know I am sad to learn who has left DC
I know that I am happy Smoke King wowed them with his cookies!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 30, 2008)

I know I'm sad anytime someone decides to leave DC
I know there is so much good here as opposed to hurt 
I know I prowled all night long and I'll pay for it today
I know I am going to make either brownies or cupcakes with a hun of chocolate in the center
I know last nights dinner was a hit
I know I need to do some serious praying today
I know I'm so very lucky to have such wonderful friends
I know each of you is special to me

kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 30, 2008)

I know I appreciate so many fine and wonderful people in here.
I know that I am going to miss a DC'er who's now gone.
I know it's hard to feel good when you really feel bad.
I know my son just razzed me about what's in or not in the frig's in this house.
I know he is a razzer but a gorgeous razzer.
I know I'm going to have to make mini packets of vitamins and minerals for my husband over the next few days to take to work, as he's coming down with what everyone else has.
I know SmokeKing made some awesome cookies and I know the kid {*;} that helped him is grateful for having done so.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 30, 2008)

i know i am getting very sleepy
i know if i take a nap, won't sleep tonight. 
i know chores are going well.
i know i watered outdoor plants early in am. 
i know i need to water and feed houseplants. 
i know i am worried about the economy. 
i know it does no good to worry.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 30, 2008)

I know I am VERY happy for GK to get to make dinner for someone that will be home to eat it for once! 
I know that's why I kill myself to make a nice dinner on Friday and Saturday after working all day. 
I know I want tomorrow's meeting to go well.
I know I worked on my shopping day today so my cabinets are EMPTY! 
I know as much as I complain I am very fortunate. 
I know I have great friends here at DC to get me thru.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 30, 2008)

I know I scratched the cut on my nose to hard
I know its bleeding 
I know I owe a Oreo Ball recipe to I think suzi
I know Ive been meanign to do it since yesterdya but its been busy at work
I know I got alot of work to do tomorrow at my sisters house.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

goodness, you guys are great.........I'm glad that I have you to go to.......


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 30, 2008)

I know I have a really bad case of the flu
I know I missed physio today because of it
I know I will also miss going out to visit friends tonight
I know it is because my resistance is low
I know I can't let my spirits get down over this
I know I have to keep on with my exercises
I know I need to go back to bed
I know I will get better


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I know exactly what sequence my husband will be doing at any given moment in the shower. It is 'that' exact!
> 
> I know the true meaning of adoration, the husband, the kids, the grands, the animals, the friends, coworkers.


  sorry mine is not adoration......I just  know what he'll be doing..........and it's trying to wake up........i wake up ready to tackle the day...........I'm raring to go...........


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> I know I have a really bad case of the flu
> I know I missed physio today because of it
> I know I will also miss going out to visit friends tonight
> I know it is because my resistance is low
> ...



go to bed, girlfriend................


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

smoke king said:


> I know my thoughts and prayers for you both are en route EPG-


  thanks so much smoke king........I really apprecieated your post


----------



## babetoo (Sep 30, 2008)

i know i am very excited.
i know i am getting a new sofa
i know is not new from store
i know is new to me
i know i found a lovely blue and white stripe slipcover for it.
i know it is very comfortable and hardly been sat on, has had cover on it last five years.
i know it will work better for guests,
i know the love seat from my old house is not large enough anymore.
i know i love messing with my house.

babe


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 1, 2008)

I know that because I was so sick yesturday, I didnt make my hubby that great dinner : (
I know that Im making an early dinner today to make up for it(chickens in the oven)
I know that even though its 85, its not humid, wish is good
I know that Im so hungry, but afraid to eat
I know that this too shall pass : )


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 1, 2008)

I know I am holding GK up to You.
I know IJPF her.
I know a certain little doll says to say hi from her to her DC buddies.
I know my conversation with a sick DC member yesterday blessed me so.
I know I told her we would all keep her in our prayers.
I know we will too.
I know I have no idea what EPG means, Smoke King hint hint.
I know I am rising NYT bread right now.
I know my son in uniform makes me crazy with pride.
I know he is having a hard day due to wife's phone call about both his daughters cutting their hair completely OFF while she was nursing Landon.  
I know he can't help from afar and I know he is sad and furious all at once.
I know, like GK says, this too shall pass...


----------



## pdswife (Oct 1, 2008)

I know I"m excited about dinner with our friend tonight
I know we will be fed well
I know I am going to take a nap now
I know I am going to make dessert when I get up
I know I have a job interview on friday and I have nothing to wear
I know I shall have to go shopping!!
I know I am still loved by the best husband in the world!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 1, 2008)

I know LEFSE will be happy to know that EPG is for Expat Girl
I know I feel for GK because I have the same flu
I know I am also going to try to do the chicken dinner from yesterday for DH today
I know I haven't been able to keep anything but tea and chicken broth down for 3 days
I know there are a few things going on this weekend that people aren't telling me about
I know I want to feel better to enjoy any surprises.
I know I have been praying for Barb L., Expat, TG's husband, GK, the person who left and many others.
I know I am now on my way back to bed.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 1, 2008)

I know I'm wishing LP peaceful days and quiet nights.
I know I thought those letters stood for Extra Prayers Galore.
I know about that ^^^ I am_ not kidding_ either.
I know I am about to shop, when son leaves, for a shoe hanger for back of my closet door.
I know tonight will be lonely without my love.
I know I'll snuggle 'his' pillow instead of mine.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 1, 2008)

you guys are so nice........extra prayers galore........yep we could all do with those...........


----------



## babetoo (Oct 1, 2008)

i know i got the "new to me" sofa today. 
i know i found the most perfect slipcover on line for it. blue and white stripe.
i know i would get sick of a dark color. 
i know i am very excited to get it done.


----------



## pot clanger (Oct 1, 2008)

I know that this forum and the people on it have been good for my soul.


----------



## wisconsin girl (Oct 1, 2008)

I know that I am grateful my son did his homework todat without complaining.
I know that I get to teach multiple 2 yr-olds tomorrow-fun,fun,fun.
I know that fall is finally here as the temp today was 50. 
I know it feels nice to wear a big cosy sweater again.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 2, 2008)

i know i have to many chores to do.
i know i'd better get off computer and do them
i know i always feel better when i get them done.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 2, 2008)

I know my flu is gone today (for the most part)
I know that my leg is doing really well
I know that emotionally and physically I am feeling better today than I have in a long time
I know that I am going to try to make a half decent supper for my guys tonight
I know I am really looking forward to physio tomorrow
I know the rain is not getting me down
I know that a lot of my feeling better has to do with my friends here at DC
I know that LEFSE is good for "extra prayers galore" and there are lots going her way too.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

I know that I'm really happy for Laurie and that she's feeling better.......
I know that I'm really scared to get my pap smear results (put if off for 9 months--dumb)
I know that we're happy that she's happy and finally feeling up to snuff.......GO GIRL !!!!  

Have a great weekend...........


----------



## kadesma (Oct 2, 2008)

I know Deb is worried about that test..YOU will be just fine
I know Laurie is up and feeling better..Yahoo
I know I had fun making cupcakes for the kids pre school class tomorrow
I know I'm glad I tried that new ed last night
I know I had the best nights sleep I've had in 10 years
I know dh has his nose buried TV in waiting to watch that blasted debate
I know I'm going to paint on a sweat shirt I need to finish
I know I am so lucky to have all the dc friends I do
I know I just prayed for Lefse
I know tomorrow will bring happiness to all of us

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Oct 2, 2008)

I know Kades always has something nice to say 
I know we all care about each other on DC
I know it's Date night!!!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 2, 2008)

i know i got most chores done.
i know i can finish em up tomorrow. 
i know i enjoyed my stir fry for dinner.
i know i am tired.
i know it is time to watch t.v. and read.
i know i watched the VP debate. 
i know it did not change my mind.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 2, 2008)

I know Expat is in my prayers for her test
I know I have the most wonderful hubby in the world because he brought me flowers and let me buy something at Costco I have wanted for a year (a four tier cake stand)
I know I made a great dinner and am getting my cooking confidence back
I know I am so happy for Kades that she had a good sleep
I know I I know I hope Babe gets her rest


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 2, 2008)

kadesma said:


> I know Deb is worried about that test..YOU will be just fine
> I know Laurie is up and feeling better..Yahoo
> I know I had fun making cupcakes for the kids pre school class tomorrow
> I know I'm glad I tried that new ed last night
> ...



Thanks for your concern, Kadesma, the worry is making me nauseous....I would send you more karma but they won't let me   I should find out today.......


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 3, 2008)

I know it's very late here, wherever that is, can't remember.
I know if I don't go to sleep, I'll be up forever
I know I so appreciate Kades for praying for me.
I know I just prayed for several in here, most of you know who you are, some though, don't.
I know that I am over the moon that Kades had a good nights' sleep, that almost gives 'me' a good nights' sleep.  So thankful for her.
I know that tomorrow will be full [and for that] I will make sure to drink my 1 quart of vitamin C aka OJ and will eat lots of vegetables and fruit to get through the day.
I know my T&P are with and for Barb L.
I know tomorrow will come...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2008)

I know I missed you all today!
I know we went to a CAD related seminar today and each got a neat pen/pencil holder.
I know that we went to SAM's Club tonight.
I know we got to go to our favorite Japanese restaurant tonight! Yum!
I know the Cubs lost the second game of the playoffs tonight. 
I know I got the old chocolate cookbook we bought from ebay, and that there is a recipe in it that may be the Chocolate Rice recipe James has been looking for.

Barbara


----------



## pot clanger (Oct 3, 2008)

I know the doctors will be well rested and ready to perform procedures on my Girl Charlie today.
I know they will do all in their power to find out what's wrong with her.
I know they will treat her successfully and that I will be able to bring her home in better health.
I know I will hang out in my garden today while she's in surgery.
I know I will be inspired to dig in the dirt and plant up some beautiful pots with clippings from my succulent collection.
I know I will take Tessa Magoo for a nice bike ride while her surrogate baby Charlie is away.
I know I will squeeze on Tessa a lot while my Charlie is at the vet.
I know I am thankful for having a safe place to post, and a good place to remember what really matters in life:  love, health, friends & family, a good meal, & DOGGIES!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 3, 2008)

i know i am pooped
i know that a nap is in order.
i know i really had to jockey to get all frozen food in freezer
i know i ordered my sofa cover today.
i know i sprang for second day air, 
i know i am excited about it. 
i know my son will be here soon.
i know i am looking forward, big time, to seeing him.


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 4, 2008)

I know that hubby is working a 13 hour day
I know I REALLY dont like the hours he works!
I know my boys helped me wash my van today
I know they soaked me = )
I know I finally got over that stomach bug...I think
I know there are ALOT of toys that need to be cleaned up
I know Im craving seafood, and I dont have any


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 4, 2008)

I know this Wild Turkey Rare Breed is goooood!!! 
I know I have some fresh Catfish filets that's gonna hit the hot peanut oil in a little bit...


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 4, 2008)

I know I've thought a lot of a certain person today.
I know my Skyline chili was the bomb.com.
I know it's raining and I love the rain.
I know that with a bathtub is calling my name.
I know I'm looking at a friend of mine on TV right now.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 4, 2008)

I know, I'm just a tad upset right now
I know that I have to find another recipe for tomorrow
I know I ordered a brisket and got a corned beef brisket instead
I know we are having brownies and ice cream tomorrow
I know today is so nice and cool and clean after the rain
I know I can't go back to the store with the brisket
I know that they don't have what I wanted
I know I've learned a lesson
I know we will eat well tomorrow , just eat something other than expected
I know I'd better smile and get busy
I know dinner tonight is over and it was good
I know I'm off to make those brownies..
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 7, 2008)

I know that I finally made the wonderful cookies from GRK and LEFSE
I know that they were a big time hit!
I know that I am doing well overall in my recovery
I know, however, that I have to get these leg cramps and sleep patterns under control
I know I need to take a break from the computer and spend more time working on exercise and rest
I know this means I will be taking a break from Discuss Cooking, not because I want to but because I know I need to concentrate on myself and be more active
I know that I will miss you all and will be back
I know that if anyone wants to they can PM me and when I check my email once in a while I will reply.
I know this is a hard decision but the right one.
I know I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 7, 2008)

NICE!!!!!

I know I have something negative to say so im not going to say it.
I know I got to do what I got to do
I know I havent known anything in a while
I know I shut up a co worker who called me uneducated
I know lunch is here.
I know im hungry


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 7, 2008)

I know I'm well on my way to a store.
I know I'm thankful for things I read in here.
I know my husband feels just awful.
I know he'd better love his lunch, fingers crossed.
I know I bought it for him so he could experience Skyline chili, but we'll see if he likes it or not.
I know several in here are on my mind.
I know today seems like a good day to tackle those Killer Bars from Kauai, but must see how the day turns out, if it's hot, don't want to use the oven.
I know I'm thankful that Michael called me with his exclusive recipe to share.  How kind/special is that?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 7, 2008)

I know I'm running late.
I know I have a headache (still)
I know I'm looking forward to tomorrow night but not to tomorrow day
I know that I am loved and love right back
I know that I have to turn the heat on soon
I know that my grocery list is getting longer
I know that my hair should be getting shorter
I know that "the I remember" posts should be making a lot of us happy!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 7, 2008)

I know I appreciate that, and there's more to come, thank you *{PW}*


----------



## rknotthere (Oct 7, 2008)

I know that God gives second chances (and 3rds, 4ths, 5.....)
I know I am forgiven
I know there is a peace that surpasses all understanding
I know that this world is not my home; that another, better one is being prepared for me
I know I have a passion for cooking
I know that everyone is loved in spite of themselves
I know that when I am cooking or helping others I am my best "me"
I know I love to learn
I know that asking questions isnt looking stupid, it is acknowleding that we dont know everything but are willing to learn
I know that when a hummingbird flies by that I too will think of my grandmother
I know that everytime I cook for my family all those who have passed on before me are proud that I pay tribute to them in my cooking
I know my family has always loved to cook and share
I know that the best times with family are spent in the kitchen and around the table
I know I am thankful for everything the good and the bad
I know that this exercise helps remind me to be thankful

_____________________________________________________

 save the whales...you never know who may be inside!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 7, 2008)

I know my appointment at the center went well
I know they do need a nurse who can find veins without my help!!!
I know my breakfast date was relaxed and nice
I know someone is opening up about things I lost getting sick and want to know now
I know in about an hour the back door will burst open with first Cade and Carson , then Ethan and Livi emmm I can hardly wait
I know cones and ice cream are ready and waiting..
I know talking with Barb L. made my heart sing.
I know just how precious life is

kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 11, 2008)

I know today is going to be a great day.
I know I am confident in that.
I know IJP4 a few.
I know there's a circle of trust in this web site.
I know we can lift each other up and keep each other up.
I know there are good people in the world and many of you never cease to amaze me.
I know I loved Mr. Wonbey giving me 4 Dove chocolates last night.
I know I never knew they contained words of wisdom on the inside label.
I know that 3 of those will be sent to our DD.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 11, 2008)

I know 143 stands for something great
I know that even though Paul will be working in the garage and I'll be cleaning house we'll be together at home and it's a good thing
I know I'm in love
I know we get to nap together this afternoon and I'm looking forward to the snuggle time.
I know that dinner will be made together
I know that Starbucks is part of the plan for tomorrow but we'll wake up and decide that coffee at home alone in the quiet sounds better ( though I may try to convince him that breakfast out is FINE and Dandy!)
I know that weekends are good
I know that it's cold outside but warm and cozy inside because hubby insists on turning the heat on.
I know love is good.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 11, 2008)

I know Pd's love for Paul, carries over to all of us.
I know, all my kids will be here tomorrow
I know I owe one son-law  a Paula Deen gooey  butter cake
I know I love baking for the gang and seeing the smiles when they walk in and notice.
I know I love Sunday mornings and our breakfast out date
I know since I got sick we are closer than ever
I also know all the prayers and good thoughts have helped push me into believing I can make it
I know it's such a warm feeling sending prayers for all
I know it's time to get off this chair and go shoping
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Oct 13, 2008)

"I know Pd's love for Paul, carries over to all of us." I know Kades always says nice things!

I know it's the start of another long week.
I know I started a diet today and even though I never eat breakfast knowing that I started my diet has made me hungry.
I know that I've got my x-mas list started and one major gift bought ( and I'm very excited and I don't know how in the world I'm going to keep it a secret for so long!!!)
I know Paul's buying his own gift again this year but I'll wrap it up and pretend to give it to him anyway.
I know David just wants $$ and it's so boring!
I know I am going to organize some recipes today
I know I'm missing my grandmother
I know I need to clean house
I know I should get started.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 13, 2008)

I know it touched me that my husband just called me from work for no reason.
I know my hair is funny right now.
I know the weather has changed to very very cold here.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 13, 2008)

i know i am sick
i know i am tired of getting sick
i know i will go to doc. tomorrow
i know i can't afford for it to get as bad as last time.


----------



## smoke king (Oct 13, 2008)

I know that I reconnected with my big sister in Las Vegas last week after far too long
I know that treating her at a restaraunt she could never afford was worth every penny
I know that hugging her after at least 30 years was a feeling I will never forget, and still makes me a little weepy
I know that I _love_ my family, as dysfunctional as we may be, and will never lose touch with any of them again


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2008)

I know it makes my heart glad when I see posts like Smoke Kings
I know today was wonderful I got to pick up Cade from school
I know I'm so proud of that young man, his first thought was to have me pick up his brother, because he had spent part of his money at a book sale at school on his little bother
I know I'm so happy I have these beautiful children in my  life
I know I'm looking forward to dinner out just me and the big boy
I know this has been a special day

kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 13, 2008)

I know that reading certain things, certain special things, often makes my heart sing, and it's singin away...........................


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 13, 2008)

I know I'm thankful for the pm I just received, {{{thank you}}}


----------



## pdswife (Oct 14, 2008)

I
know I'm tired of hearing certain people always complain.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 14, 2008)

I know I'm hoping I don't complain too much!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 14, 2008)

I know I hope it's not me either, yipes!
I know how beautiful my husbands teeth are.
I know I married him for those teeth.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 14, 2008)

I know that the two people above me have nothing to worrie about!
I know  I shouldn't have typed that I was tired of complaining but..sometimes even I get grumpy!!!!
I know what lefse means about beautiful teeth.
I know I have a lot to be happy about but going to the dentist today is not on the list!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 14, 2008)

I know I just said WHEW!!!!!

I know I have some new stuff planted that will look really nice in the spring.
I know I fell asleep on the couch.
I know getting up at 4am to cook and clean made me do it! 
I know it was all worth it and I got to see an Aunt I hadn't in a long time. 
I know legogirl stole the show.....


----------



## smoke king (Oct 14, 2008)

I know that I've been wishing for something and today it came true!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 14, 2008)

was it a bazillion dollars sk?????


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 14, 2008)

I know today, I spent way too much money on stuff for our baby's and their Halloween day quickly approaching.
I know that there are two very big boxes to get in the mail to make it on time, early acutally.
I know I had so much fun thinking of them and their faces when boxes are opened and I know I won't be there to see those faces.  I'll ask parents to take snap shots and send to me.
I know my DD will love what's in the box for her.  All the makings for her granola.  Boy did I go hog wild.  Complete with 7 recipes.  She can mix and match and have a ball.
I know today, I'm blessed.


----------



## smoke king (Oct 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> was it a bazillion dollars sk?????



Nope-(although that would be nice) it was _better_ than that. There are some things, that you can't put a price on. And in keeping my word, I'll leave it at that-

But I will say it made me very very happy today!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 15, 2008)

I know I am not a gal who enjoys houses devoid of color.
I know I love all colors but purple captures my smiles now.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 15, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I know today, I spent way too much money on stuff for our baby's and their Halloween day quickly approaching.
> I know that there are two very big boxes to get in the mail to make it on time, early acutally.
> I know I had so much fun thinking of them and their faces when boxes are opened and I know I won't be there to see those faces.  I'll ask parents to take snap shots and send to me.
> I know my DD will love what's in the box for her.  All the makings for her granola.  Boy did I go hog wild.  Complete with 7 recipes.  She can mix and match and have a ball.
> I know today, I'm blessed.


Wow-----what's in my package???? I'll take pictures.......you're such a great Mom.........


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 15, 2008)

i know that i should right now be in my bedroom cleaning out my closet and throwing stuff out but that wouldn't be as much fun as being here at discuss cooking.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 15, 2008)

I know I'm happy to tell you EPG.......
Let's see.  All stuff for the baby's and their Halloween adventure coming up.  I won't be there, but I know they'll love what's in there for each of them.  Lots and lots of treats, all kinds of fun things not just candy but there's plenty of that in there too.
For our DD, all the ingredients for her granola.  I mean you should see how big this box'll be. 
9 kinds of nuts
3 kinds of oat products
2 kinds of sugar
oil and honey and syrup
sea salt
coconut
coconut milk
toasted bran
wheat germ
flax seeds
cinnamon
cinnamon sticks
8 kinds of dried fruits
7 recipes mostly by all in here and one I just made up
and thank you, very kind, I am a good mommy...I hope


----------



## smoke king (Oct 15, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I am a good mommy...I hope



I know....that you are!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 15, 2008)

you never really know that, but it's a guess on my part, thanks {{{SK}}}


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 19, 2008)

I know I need to find more time when im away from work for this board
I know I should have taken care of a few things in the summer that im now worried about
I know it will all be ok.
I know I need to send some PMs
I know there are alot of things that are priceless (some people take it for granted)


----------



## pdswife (Oct 19, 2008)

I know yesterday was good!
I know today will be too because it will be spent with hubbers.
I know that I am loved.
I know that I love.
I know that I've got to do those dirty dishes ASAP or things will start to grow. lol
I know that I really should get Paul his own Costco card
I know that THIS TOO SHALL PASS has saved my sanity many times.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

LLover.........you're a sweetheart.........


----------



## babetoo (Oct 19, 2008)

i know it is a beautiful fall day. 
i know i am angry my space was invaded.
i know i am grateful for all the good wishes and suggestions abount break-in.
i know it is time to bake something


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2008)

I know that while I am glad to be back at DC, my time away was well spent.
I know that I was missed and can't tell you what an awesome feeling that is.
I know I have my passion for food and cooking back so I MUST be feeling better!
I know that while there is still pain and some questions about whether my leg will heal properly (straight), I am emotionally and physically stronger than I have been for over a year.
I know I have many people here to thank for encouraging me.
I know I love my DH so much 
I know he cried last night when I presented him with a nice "gourmet" dinner I did all by myself because he was proud of me.
I know I want to bake something today!
I know that I am angry for Babetoo that her space was invaded
I know I have a bunch of PM's to write today.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

I know that I am so blessed when I'm given opportunity to help 'anyone'.
I know the reason I'm here and I know I'm more rounded because of it.
I know that's an oxymoron too, cause I think I really am more rounded.
I know my experience with APPLE yesterday was a thorough bust and I know that the woman who helped me is going through some sort of metamorphosis because that was NO woman.
I know I've gained so much from magnificent individuals.
I know that life is always worth living and never praised about enough.
I know I am guilty of a lot but happy too.  I'll choose the happy any day.
I know how much joy it brings to an otherwise fretful day, when IP4AOY.
I know many who don't post on this thread and I know my mind works overboard about that.
I know I am thankful.
I know my back hurts, I know it's my kidneys, I also know I'll get through it.
Because I know GIG


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2008)

I know today is here and will be wonderful
I know yesterday was a total horrid thing and I'm glad it's over
I know I am looking forward to getting in the kitchen and doing my thing
I know it will be just me and I love that most of the time
I know I need to say my prayers for those I care for and ove
I know I will and soon.
I know yesterday was part my own doing
I know I cannot let others dictate my feelings
I know today only the little ones will occupy my thoughts
I know some of you will slip in and make me smile
I know, I'm ever so lucky
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Oct 21, 2008)

I know I'm sorry Kades had a rough day yesterday!
I know she knows that if she wants to vent to me she can.
I know one hug from a little boy will make it all better.
I know that I'm making chicken tonight and I promised Paul a new recipe so I'd better find one.
I know that jobs are harder to find this time around
I know that Paul has a meeting with his bosses boss today
I know that we got a new x-box game last night and he swears I'm going to love it!! lolololol!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 21, 2008)

I know that I am sad for whatever it is that Kades went through yesterday.
I know I hope it didn't hurt physically [but sometimes] emotional things ride just as bumpy.
I know I haven't seen CSalt in a very long time on here.
I know yesterday we received a very difficult blow.
I know my husband won't get over this anytime soon, if ever.
I know we think we're so smart but sometimes, we gotta let go.
I know GIG and He knows all that's going on and it's in His control, no matter how hard or disappointing things seem.
I know that without my inner emotions, thoughts, feelings and being how I am, days like so many that come along, wouldn't be tolerable.
I know that today, lots of prayers will continue and I will ask for sense being made to me but not in my time but rather His.


----------



## deelady (Oct 21, 2008)

I know there are some incredibly strong people on the site!
I know whether they KNOW it or not, they are included in my prayers!
I also know GIG!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 21, 2008)

I know I forgot to book my ride in time for my physio appointment today and now I can't get there.
I know that I am not going to beat myself up about it like I used to.
I know I will just exercise that much more until I go on Thursday.
I know I have huge hugs and prayers for Kades and many others here.
I know, like Lefse and Deelady, that GIG and will always be
I know that I am so glad to be back with my DC family
I know that I am not worrying that DH will be on the job hunt again in two weeks 
I know that there is a perfect permanent job just waiting for him!
I know I need to go exercise.


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 21, 2008)

I know I have laundry to fold
I know I have dishes to do
I know I need to clean the bathrooms
I know I need to mop the kitchen floor
I KNOW Im not gonna do it today!
I know thats ^^^^^ quite alright
I know Im in a silly mood........and I just wanted to share my sillyness with you all!


----------



## deelady (Oct 21, 2008)

I know that ^^^^^^'s silliness is ALWAYS welcome!!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 21, 2008)

I know that DC keeps my sanity together
I know that I'm looking so forward to going back home and getting my yard in order again.........new fence.........thanks to "I liked Ike......when he was a blip out in the ocean" and some new landscaping.......
I know that I'm looking forward to seeing my friends
I know that I'm already craving Mexican food......el yummio
I know that I'm glad that LP is back and feeling better--we've missed you!!!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 21, 2008)

i know i am tired
i know it is a good tired
i know it is because i worked outside most of day. 
i know there is more to do. 
i know my granddaughter called today.
i know she was concerned about break in.
i know my kids and grandkids care what happens to me.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 21, 2008)

I know I care about babetoo too!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 22, 2008)

i know you do, laurie. 
i know that you care makes me feel good.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 26, 2008)

I know I had the best custome at my freind birthday/custome party

I know I cant stand emtional drunks
I know This person ^^^ has drinkers remorse
I know its been 5 years my 2 freinds have been sober, and i couldnt be prouder of them
I know I love my freinds (wife is 1 of them) and they mean alot to me.
I know Im closer to them then I ever will be with my extended family


----------



## kadesma (Oct 26, 2008)

I know it's time for our Sunday together and dinner
I know I'm so glad to see another day
I know I slept like a baby last night
I know the day will be even brighter when the little ones get here
I know I wish you all a wonderful love filled day
kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 28, 2008)

I know my heart is a little more blessed by having read GRK's post.
Good job................now send me a photo of that outfit of yours...


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 28, 2008)

I know my heart is still beating weird & it scares me!
I know I accomplished alot today & it feels good
I know hubby is gonna love his dinner tonight
I know Im trying to help a teen w/a newborn find a place to live
I know she^^^^ lived here for a year
I know we cant afford to take her in again & it makes me feel HORRIBLE
I know I HAVE to help her in some way
I know I will find a way..........


----------



## sattie (Oct 28, 2008)

I know there are good people out here.
I know that I got some great friends.
I know DeeLady is happy!
I know Grant's Kat will be ok!!!
I know that DC can't be beat when it comes to friends and food!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 28, 2008)

I know ^^^^is wonderful for helping her friend as much as she has!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 28, 2008)

I know I should start a halloween thread
I know that a few people will get a kick out of my halloween custome


----------



## deelady (Oct 28, 2008)

I know grantskat is in my prayers!
I know ^^^^ has a kind heart and I hope she is able to be of help!!
I know happy news is all the more happier when you have friends to share it with and are sincere in being glad for you!

I know this site has given me much hope in good people again!
I know this site has taught me you can be friends with people truly even though you have never met before!!
I know GRK should start the thread he mentioned!!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 28, 2008)

I know I started the thread.
I know its kidna imbarassing
I know its still funny


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 28, 2008)

I know that today yesterday was Monday.
I know that today is Tuesday.
I know that tomorrow is Wednesday.
I know that the season is Autumn and the leaves on the leaves on the trees are changing colors.
I know that Halloween is October 31st.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 28, 2008)

I know Grant's kat needs to get that odd heart beat checked out...
I know she will, those beautiful  little boys need her
I know today is so beautiful because both my boys were here and we talked
I know diner tonight will not be cooked by this girl
I know I'm feeling so much better than yesterday.
I know I 'm thinking of all my DC friends and have prayed for them today
I know I just heard a little voice calling Ma where are you
I know I'm done here now
I know I'll see ya all later
kades


----------



## babetoo (Oct 28, 2008)

i know i am having a lot of flashbacks 
i know what they are
i don't always know why
i know it makes me sad
i know these to will fade away , hopefully sooner rather than later


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 31, 2008)

I know I'll have children at the house tonight looking cute and getting candy.
I know a dr. apt. is set up for me today.
I know that all who are ill or weak have my concern.
I know IJP4 several in here and elsewhere.
I know talking to Bill Crystal helped me.
I know times are hard and smiling often turns into clinched jawlines.
I know this too shall pass...


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Dearest Lefselover,

I wish you peace of mind....................


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 31, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Dearest Lefselover,
> I wish you peace of mind....................


PGFWABF...........
thank you Expat......
you're such a sweetheart.........
it's just two little things that I could really do without but it's okay, GIG...................


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 1, 2008)

I know I will have have both Expat and LEFSE (among others) in my prayers tonight
I know I am feeling guilty that DH's job ended today as I will have him home more until he finds another one.
I know I was happy as a clam baking again and not getting tired doing it.
I know i really have to work on my exercises even through the pain.
I know that pain is nothing near what I had before surgery and for that I know GIG
I know I am tired of listening to fire crackers and watching my dog shake and hide under the bed.
I know I feel incredible peace tonight for which I am thankful.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2008)

I know it was sweet watching the little ones go round the block wishing everyone a happy Halloween
I know they were adorable and cute as bugs
I know my heart just filled with love watching them
I know GIG
I know I'll be praying for my DC friends tonight
I know they all will rest easy because they are loved
I know today was special
I know tomorrow will be even better
I know it's that time now
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 1, 2008)

I know I loved the looks on the neighbour's grandkids' faces when I took over the box of pumpkin chocolate chip cookies
I know they can't wait to see what kind I bring each year.
I know that my neighbour appreciates me remembering her kids
I know I appreciate my neighbour.
I know I love where I live.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

you know.........I love this thread because you find out just how people are thinking about things that are important to them............thank you Laurie and Lefse for your special thoughts and prayers..........I really do appreciate them

And Grandskat, you little vixen, you get your bodunkus into the Dr.'s office and have him or her listen to your heart............more than likely at your age you my just have something as harmless as mitral valve prolapse..........but it has symptoms that will scare the heebeeejeebies out of you......don't put it off just because you're "busy" or "scared"..........and yes, they'll probably do an EKG, too........two minutes of your time......tell the receptionist exactly why you're coming in and they'll have everything set up ahead of time........no, at this point your GP can take care of this....if he or she is concerned then they will send you to a cardiologist for more tests .............I had every test in the book and it all boiled down to mitral valve prolapse........my husband has it and so does our daughter........she actually passes out occasionally from it........but you do need to have this checked out........


----------



## Claire (Nov 1, 2008)

I know I have a geriatric, skinny JR mutt.
I know I have a husband, three sisters, and still, luckily, two parents who all love each other even with our foibles.
I know I am a part of a great community in the Midwest.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 1, 2008)

I know that if you don't turn on your porch lights, little ones won't come to the door.
I know that I have my largest Tupperware bowl full to the brim of candy, now what?
I know I'll have my little ones here today to spend the night, and I know I plan on spoiling them rotten.  Oh, I have candy for that, don't tell their parents.
I know my heart is heavy for ones on here.
I know that dinner won't be outside, raining here.
I know I have to work tomorrow and that's okay.
I know I haven't been able to contact Barb L.
I know Laurie's husband will find work soon.
I know I'll drive the girls here today, it should be fun and we'll see if they can hear it. 
I know Tuesday is a mystery to me.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2008)

I know times can get rough for us
I also know that all the good thoughts I've gotten have made a great difference in life for me.
I know I want to pass that on
I know you were all in my early morning thoughts
I know those thoughts were filled with love
I know Lefse is in for a wonderful little one packed day..
I know she deserves it
I know I haven't been able to contact Barb L. either
I know she needs us to continue to pray for her
I know that I will
I know now is the time to do my exchange and I will
I know life is beautiful if you smile
kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 1, 2008)

I know I am one truly blessed person.
I know that today, I plan on having for lunch and dinner, 3 beautiful children, yep, I'm gonna eat 'em up.
I know that many are in my thoughts.
I know it's more eventful to be thankful than ungrateful.
I know God isn't done with me yet and does He ever have far to go...
I trust He knows what He's doing.........GIG


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 1, 2008)

I know, LEFSE, that I have done things like leaving the light off when I am expecting someone.
I know that Kades, you make so many of us smile even through your own trials
I know, LEFSE that no matter how far you think God still has to go, He has done is a wondrous work in you already
I know my life is blessed just knowing GIG
I know that tonight I am going to snuggle up to my DH in front of the fireplace with our first fire of the season.
I also know that it is November 1st so DH will start putting up Christmas lights as he always does!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 1, 2008)

I know I'm happy it's Saturday
I know the day has started off pretty well
I know that the first fire is always nice!!
I know that I wish we did X-mas lights and we've talked about doing them "next" year lol
I know that I'm happy!


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 1, 2008)

i know that today is a nice day outside.
i know that the sun is shinning bright outside.
i know that i will be expecting company.
i know that i am fixing hubby leftover pizza for lunch today.
i know that i am having fun on the computer right now.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 5, 2008)

I know that I did very well today at physio
I know I am finally feeling like I am in control instead of my leg and pain controlling me
I know I have a lot of people here to thank for encouraging me
I know I have a lot of other people in my life who have been there for me as well.
I know I am glad I got my flu shot today.
I know that GIG and always there
I know my DH is my best friend and soul mate
I know that I am so proud of him in how he is handling this latest bout of unemployment
I know I should go to bed so I can start my fourth "good night sleep" in a row!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 5, 2008)

I know I have posted in here for a while
I know my lips hurt
I know tomorrow could be expensive
I wish I knew what was wrong with my car ^^^
I know ive had a huge appitite and big thirst latel
I know ive been havingalot of salty stuff.
I know I need to tinkle


----------



## africhef (Nov 5, 2008)

I know that it is Wednesday
I know that I will miss Sinjin
I know that my community mosaic project was approved
I know that my community has been very kind and supportive
I know my husband loves me
I know that my kittens are driving me insane


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 5, 2008)

I know AT&T and Apple have customer 'no' service.
I know that our tile man just informed me that the price was larger than we'd agreed on.
I know he's gone way up in price and I know I'm paying for it.
I know hubby has to be praised for trying to calm his wife down this morning, cupping my face in his two oversized hands, trying to make me settle down a bit cause he said he hates seeing me so upset.
I know I'm married to the right man.
I know the election is over and I know how I feel about the outcome but not talking about that, just that it's finally over, thank goodness.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 7, 2008)

I know that I owe someone special a recipe for mac and cheese
I know I will try to do it tomorrow
I know I am praying for DH's interview tomorrow
I know I am proud of him for the effort he is putting into this.
I know I am doing really well with my recovery now that my attitude has changed
I know I am not so hard on myself and yet I am more serious about keeping up
I know GIG all the time, all the time GIG and that is the only reason I am doing so well
I know I am praying for many people here and they should know who they are.
I know I am very blessed indeed.
and finally, 
I know if I never see another bratwurst in my life I certainly won't be disappointed!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2008)

I know I had a wonderful day today
I know the kids will love the sweat shirts I painted for them
I know that the glow in the dark paint will thrill the boys
I know I' have 3 little ones tomorrow afternoon and can hardly wait.
I know that despite these exchanges, GIG and there is a reason for all that comes to us.
I know I have some special prayers going out tomorrow.
I know that all the best will come to Tony and Laurie
I just p4lefse and Barb L.
I know I'm tired and sleep will come tonight. 
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

I know that I'm back in my home and Houston and so happy
I'm back with my grown-up 6 yr. old granddaughter, Miranda
I'm back with my 4 cats who have spread themselves about my bedlinens at night.....am I another furry friend????probably.....haven't seen a razor in 3 months .......why..........It's cold as infierno here in KZ.......hullo???.......
I'm so happy to see some actually live update tv shows that are not 3 years old........
I'm happy to be bantering back and forth with DC'ers
I'm starting to emerge from my twilight sleep zone of a 12 hour time difference though it took 18 hours to get here.........not responsible for anything I say.......

Laugh out loud at the fact that a """""""cool front"""""""""""" has come to Houston........oh, for figs' sake this is not a cool front.............it's a wee bit dip in the temps............


oh, did I forget to mention that I'm glad to be back in the states????????????


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2008)

WELCOME HOME expat 

kadesma


----------



## sattie (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome back to Texas expat!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 7, 2008)

I know I am happy for expat that she is in her own home once again.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

you  guys., are going to make me cry...........why are paying attention to me............


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

sattie said:


> Welcome back to Texas expat!!!!



just saw my son go by with a whole load of laundry...........and it was to be washed..................


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> you  guys., are going to make me cry...........why are paying attention to me............


cuz we love ya

kades


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 7, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> you  guys., are going to make me cry...........why are paying attention to me............



Because you deserve it...and what Kades said too!


----------



## sattie (Nov 7, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> just saw my son go by with a whole load of laundry...........and it was to be washed..................


 
Is he washing or expecting you to wash?????

Girl, no crying today!!  Just glad you are back home safe and sound!!!  I'm not extremely familiar with Houston as I would be say like San Antonio... but any places you have gone out to eat at since you been back?


----------



## sattie (Nov 7, 2008)

I know my hands smell like shrimp!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 7, 2008)

I know {{{expat}}} that tears are a good thing once in a while as they're releases of happiness that otherwise, inside your head, it'd be a huge build up of water and it'd squirt out everywhere
I know in here, there are some seriously awesome people.
I know you're all in my thoughts for one thing or another.
I know that some are in need, while others are fully content and blessed in their hearts right now, that's why we share with each other, to pass along the good things we've got going on and to pray they'll come others' way soon.
I know that if I loved a certain singing band of 4 men more, my head'd bust open and my ears would pop.
I know reading this [last few posts] have made me smile.
I know that expatgirl is so happy to be home.
I know how pleased that makes me for her...........


----------



## babetoo (Nov 7, 2008)

i know the walk-in closet is done. looks great and with the new shelves in there, way more usable space. 
i know the whole process wore me out.
i know i have been lazy today.
i know our family's holidays are changing
i know i am ok with that


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 8, 2008)

you guys are awesome.......thanks for the welcome back.........

and babetoo........please come do my closet.......I still haven't unpacked yet cause I'll have to clean my closet, too...........and don't wanna...............


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2008)

I know I made an awesome fettuccine carbarnara today.
I know that I got a lot done on my crochet project while enjoying the fire
I know that we need more logs because the cold wet weather isn't ready to let up
I know I am cooking dinner for friends tomorrow and looking forward to it.
I know I don't want to think too much about DH's interview today as I don't want to get my hopes up
I know GIG and is in control
I know it will be hard waiting until Monday or even Wednesday for the answer.
I know I am really happy Expat is back at home and happy
I know I wish I really could go down to Mexico to meet PDSwife
I know I thinking about so many people here at the moment and am lifting them up
I know I should go exercise, ice and get to bed.
I know I am grateful to LEFSE for this thread (and other things)


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 8, 2008)

oh, Laurie, you make me so glad to be a part of DC cause I've gotten to know such nice friends like you.......hugs galore.........so glad that you're feeling better----we've got to thank your doctors and wonderful hubby who has supported you thruout this ordeal........when I'm actually sane again after jetlag (I hope people will forgive whatever I've posted in the last 3 days---can't shut the Mouth up no matter what)I thank you know who for putting you here and any time I want to complain............take care love.....debs


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 8, 2008)

I really should take a picture of my closet at present but I'd be too embarrassed..............it's horrible.........I really should get on with it.........but I'm going to plead jetlag......ok...........how long of a span of a time difference of 12 hours can I get away with this........for most people it's one day per hour..............so I have 9 more days...........please bear with me guys.............


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 10, 2008)

I know I never got to send the pms i mentioned last time.

I know I got alot on my mind and alot in my head.
I know its going to be another busy day


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2008)

I know  I had the best sleep in months last night
I know the reason was my two bed mates Cade and Ethan
I know today will be perfect as the boys will be here all day
I know I will enjoy this day
I know I wish the same for all of you
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

kadesma said:


> I know  I had the best sleep in months last night
> I know the reason was my two bed mates Cade and Ethan
> I know today will be perfect as the boys will be here all day
> I know I will enjoy this day
> ...



Go Granmma!!!!!!  have a great day!!!!


----------



## sattie (Nov 10, 2008)

I know my head hurts.
I know I love my little buddy sitting in my lap.
I know that there are some awesome folks here on DC that make me smile!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

sorry you have a headache.........sattie......I don't get them often......actually I give them more than get them.....not being funny but it's true..... really a cold, wet washcloth stuck in the freezer really does help.........the headache is usually caused either by hormones, water retention, stress, etc.....a cold wet washcloth and some relaxing music laying in a cool dark room really helps.......breathe as calmly as you can........


----------



## sattie (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you expat.... it is already going away.  Just needed to do a few shots of tequila and I'm feeling better already!  JOKING!!!!  Nah, it really is going away.  Just early morning fog or something.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

ok, glad to hear that you're feeling better, Sattie............I don't get many but when I do........you just don't feel good. do you?  It's hard to be nice when your head aches.........yep, tequila will make you forget about it...........jest kidding too


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 10, 2008)

I know today is going to be full.
I know the things I have to do.
I know it feels good to be home.
I know I'm making QG's lefse recipe today.  I know it'll be good due to the yummy ingreds.
I know I loved eating my granola today, I know it's almost gone, I know I can't wait to make the other batches from recipes posted for me, thank you.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

I know I'm just finding out expat has returned home, as I know I don't come here much (this thread)
Welcome home!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks, quicksilver........everyone has been so nice.......I am so happy to be home.......


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

Nothing like the U.S. of A.! Especially for the holidays.
I don't know what you do, that you're out of the country, but I know I'm glad to read your posts. And that you can stay with us.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks, Quicksilver..........I'm just an expatgirl living in an expat world (just sing it with the Madonna lyrics).............I follow my hubbie around...........and keep him company..........and put up with  tons of inconveniences along the way...but I really do love this life........I love telling people that I'm from KZ........the look on their faces are priceless......they literally want to ask you where the  h....... that is but they don't want to appear ignorant.......some are quite honest...where the h......is that????  I sure didn't know when I found out we were coming here...............and it's such a HUGE country and rich in history, culture,  resources, and wonderful people............geography was NEVER my best subject..........still isn't.........neither is learning foreign languages.....too old and too good at using sign language..............what is it about my face........I must look Ukrainian.....sorry Dave and Charlie........was told that I did..............I'm always stopped in the middle of the streets and asked questions.........wished that I could concentrate and learn the lingo........now there is a concerted movement for the locals to learn Kazahk which is infinitely more difficult than Russian........nyet.......not happening in my lifetime.............I was never more proud of the US ambassador 2 years ago than at the opening inauguration of the new US Embassy when Ambassador John Ordway addressed the Kazakhs both in Russian and flawless Kazakh.............they were impressed.......I was crying along with his wife,  MaryJo.........she said that he had practiced so hard to get it just right................


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 10, 2008)

I know that for some unknown reason I am in a grumpy mood today.
I know that DH always takes the brunt of it and doesn't deserve it.
I know that he made a nice fire in the fireplace so I can go ice my leg and crochet
I know I should go do that before the ice bag melts and the fire goes out
I know I need to PM some people later today.
I know that just writing this down I am feeling a little less grumpy.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

writing is therapeutic...........glad that you are feeling better........


----------



## pdswife (Nov 10, 2008)

I know that I am missing my husband very very much and that while I love Mexico and think of it as home.. HOME IS where he is and he's not here... I'm ready to go back to seattle!!!  I know I will freeze my butt off when I get there but his hugs will keep me warm.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 10, 2008)

i know if the bathroom doesn't get done today, i will scream.
i know i should have expected it to take more time than i thought
i know if he would show up earlier than noon, it would be done
i know no more projects till spring.
i know money is one reason
i know the house all torn up is starting to wear on me. 
i know i bring it on myself.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

truly, Babe..........hang in there...............it will all be done before you know it and you'll be glad you did it..........


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 10, 2008)

I know im still way behind on the thread ketchup (get it)
I know I still didnt get to send out my pms.
I know im not so worried but now its uggg status


----------



## babetoo (Nov 10, 2008)

i know you are right but left for the day at two, after arriving at noon. told him has to finish up tomorrow. also told him no more til spring. he was a bit upset. said
"what will i do for a job" i told him find another old lady with no husband. i don't think he has been looking for a full time job. no booze or dope than i can see. very talented, could make a good living doing what he has done here. not being able to show on time would be the only thing stopping him. we have been having trouble lately over him not following my directions on a project and doing it his way. made him redo the trim in bathroom that was done. he put the small decorated trim on the bottom and the wider plain on top. looked stupid. wasn't happy but changed it. lordy what will i complain about when he is done?   thanks for pep talk though.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I know that I am missing my husband very very much and that while I love Mexico and think of it as home.. HOME IS where he is and he's not here... I'm ready to go back to seattle!!! I know I will freeze my butt off when I get there but his hugs will keep me warm.


 
I know this sounds so sweet! It made me smile. Thanks.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 10, 2008)

I know that everyone understands, GRK, if you don't get a PM out to them right away. 
I know, PDS, that your hubby probably misses you as much as you do.
I know that I agree with quicksilver that your post about it made me smile.
I know that I feel for you, Babe, and all your handyman woes.  Hang in there.
I know am glad that the thread regarding visitors pages happened and things are getting worked out.
I know I figured out why I have been grumpy today and it is because of side effects to medications that I have to take.
I know I just want to feel better and so sometimes overdue things so I have to take those meds.
I know it will all work out.
I know I am frustrated that I was reading the wrong page on my crochet pattern and have to redo the yoke of my baby sweater.
I know it is a little thing and shouldn't bother me.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 10, 2008)

I know you will fix the sweater another day and it wont take as long as it seemed it would today. 
I know I can't wait to get my sewing machine out.
I know taking it out will make me cry.
I know I used to sew every weekend with my SIL and I still miss her miserably.
I know she taught me to cross-stitch and made me want to learn more crafts. 
I know she is up there very proud of me.
I know it will be 5 years she's been gone soon.
I know I'm gonna cry again now.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

ah.......SusieQ.........that's why she'll never be forgotten and everytime you make something that's a tribute to her memory.........hope that one day you can teach the skill to one of your kids or all of them.........keep their hands occupied and out of the legos......


----------



## kadesma (Nov 11, 2008)

Suzie,
that is what makes you so special...Your love so,
I know she hears and sees you
I know she loves that you  care so much for her.
I know, that a s-i-l like you are few and far between
I know anyone would be thrilled to have you join their family.
I know I love your sense of humor and your way with people
I know I don't want you to cry, but to smile.
kadesma


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks so much. 
I know it's always hard this time of year, but that this too shall pass....


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 11, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i know if the bathroom doesn't get done today, i will scream.
> i know i should have expected it to take more time than i thought
> i know if he would show up earlier than noon, it would be done


I know you should have called me cause mine is done, in 4 days start to finish and it was a complete overhaul, rip out haul away and do all new.
Bryan gets here at 7:30 and leaves promptly at 4:00.
Only problem with Bryan is he is expensive but his work is impecable. Sorry babetoo, I know and feel your frustration.
I know that GRK is trying to do the best he can but if the worrying doesn't stop, I'm gonna come get you and beat you up.
All things will work out buddy.
I know that there was a lady that used to come in here to post but doesn't anymore that was going to make me a bedspread but alas, she's gone.
I know that today, GWP in my life and all of ours actually too.........


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 11, 2008)

I know...  The worrying about 1 thing stop but I always have my concerns
I know I still didnt get to send my pms
I know I miss my peeps on here
I know my job is at the busy time kidna like tax time.  hahaha
I know the new COD comes out today and I didnt preorder but im hoping
I know as im typing this im falling behind in my work
I know I need to fix my car tomorrow


----------



## babetoo (Nov 11, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I know you should have called me cause mine is done, in 4 days start to finish and it was a complete overhaul, rip out haul away and do all new.
> Bryan gets here at 7:30 and leaves promptly at 4:00.
> Only problem with Bryan is he is expensive but his work is impecable. Sorry babetoo, I know and feel your frustration.
> I know that GRK is trying to do the best he can but if the worrying doesn't stop, I'm gonna come get you and beat you up.
> ...


 
i know abel showed up more or less on time this am. it's been three days and all he is doing is putting up bead board. it is a tiny bathroom,so shouldn't take that long. he does beautiful works. when he comes late , he stays late. but i am in no mood for hammering at 8pm. he is a good guy and on some level we are friends. that may or may not be a good thing. 

thanks for the encourgement.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 11, 2008)

I know tomorrow will be a long stressful day but at the end of the day I will
be very happy and I will get a million hugs and kisses!
I know I will be cold but that all those hugs will make my heart warm.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2008)

I know I just had a marvelous time at the pool!!!
I know I felt like a normal person there in the water, being able to walk and move like everyone else.
I know it is really good therapy for my leg.
I know hubby enjoyed it to and it was good to do something fun together.
I know I also had a pleasant surprise when I still had some credits on file that I bought about 3 years ago so we didn't have to pay and even got free tokens for the lockers!
I know it was a cheap but wonderful date!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 11, 2008)

i know it is finally done. the bathroom looks good. they finished up while i took a nap. i do see a few places that need to be touched up with paint. 
i know i hope this gives me a better mood
i know i am scared i am getting sick again. sore throat. 
i know i got a good nap
i know i am taking it easy the rest of the day.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2008)

I know I am happy for you that it is finally done.
I also know I am concerned about your health
I know you are in my thoughts and prayers
I know I really care for you Babe so look after yourself.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 11, 2008)

I know things have changed and now work and tomorrow are in the same sentence.
I know it's okay as it frees me up later in the month so two of us changed days off.
I know after cleaning and clearing our bedroom of clutter, dust and yuck, I have candles burning everywhere and it smells so good.
I know that the cup of tea I just finished was good.
I know that chocolate and I will always be in love.


----------



## radhuni (Nov 11, 2008)

I know

My DH is my best friend
I can't live without books
I like sunny and windy September days
I like to sleep


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 12, 2008)

I know that:

I didn't do anything to be treated this way
My dh is my saving grace
He'll be home soon enough
I will make new, healthy friends
I know things will get better
Life is good
I am lucky
Jesus Loves me


----------



## babetoo (Nov 12, 2008)

i know i got a lot of chores done today.
i know i was fired up by anger
i know all are fed up with my handyman stories. 
i know i have put my foot down and said "no more"
i know i even got some sewing done. 
i know a game i loved is back on line.
i know i can't get addicted to it again.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 13, 2008)

I know I want Babetoo to tell me what that game is.
I know I need to sleep.  Last couple of nights...not good.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 13, 2008)

I know this flood isn't the end of the world
I know it will help us clear some junk out of the house
I know I am going to have to call the insurance company tomorrow
I know it showed that I am really getting better because even though I couldn't do a lot, I helped more than I would have before the surgery
I know that my little furball, Joey is going to finally get a haircut in the morning
I know we should get to bed but we are afraid the water will start coming in again.
I know GIG and there is a reason for all this.
I know I am praying for LEFSE to get a good night sleep.
I know I am proud of Babe for standing up to that handyman
I know I won't get tired of hearing about him because it is part of her life and I am interested.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 13, 2008)

I know Laurie and her dh are in my thoughts tonight
I know Lefse has prayers for a good nights rest
I know Babetoo has me wondering what game
I know I had a pretty good day getting shirts to paint for the kids
I know my two older granddaughters really look special on their horses rounding those barrels
I know I've got things to do for Thanksgiving
I know it will be at my daughters house and it wont be a bird but a piggy
I know I am tired and need to sleep
I know I can hardly wait til tomorrow to get my hair cut Ahhh I'll be human again and 5 lbs. lighter
I know this is it..Night
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 13, 2008)

I know that I have need for your prayers, too
I have a 6cm lump behind my knee----could be a fatty non-cancerous tumor or...........just noticed Tues........pain and inflammation Wednesday.........deep vein thrombosis has been ruled out by a Doppler tonight
I know that I'm scared..............


----------



## pdswife (Nov 13, 2008)

I know that I'll send good thoughts to expat.
I know that we all will.
I know that the rain is pounding down and the wind is howling but it's good.  It means I'm home.
I know that dinner will be good.
I know Paul will find out about his new job today and I'm ready to hear all about it.
I know I'm proud of him and all the hard work he does to keep me healthy and safe and warm and happy.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 13, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I know I want Babetoo to tell me what that game is.
> I know I need to sleep. Last couple of nights...not good.


 
it was called tangleword. there was a large group that played together all the time. we all were great friends much like our gang here. played for over three years, the idea was to find words with letters on a board. one with most won, great fun. then yahoo shut it down, don't know why. that was over a year ago, major withdrawal for us all. some still e mail each other. one of them e mailed me about the new one that a guy has up. only called a different name. boy am i rusty. i was very addicted to the old one. don't want to do that again. 

if anyone wants to check it out, pm me and will find exact name of it.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks Babe


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 18, 2008)

I know that no one knows anything lately.


----------



## sattie (Nov 18, 2008)

I know GRK's reply made me laugh.
I know my friend is back!
I know there are some really great folks here on DC.
I know I could use another hour of two of sleep.
I know I'm hungry!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 18, 2008)

I know I'm feeling kicked in the teeth again.
I know the reason is due to a woman who has changed things in this family.
I know GIG and He'll make me find rest over this, and make me soften up eventually.
I know DH does not want to visit or drive up to see them for TG.
I know I don't much want to either.
I know I am about to put a post in here for Computer genius's and pray I get help so my voice mails from the baby's don't get accidentally erased, I'd die.
I know I got a much appreciated pm from a very sweet friend of mine that lightened up my morning and thank him for it.  Thank you, you know who you are.
I know that life has many turns.  I know that the rivets in the road are there for a reason that we're supposed to learn from. 
I know, my awful step mother was wiser than I ever gave her credit for.
I know my life has much in the future that needs repairing.
I know with one day at a time, I'll do best I can in that direction.
I know this is too long, too personal and that many won't need to read this and I know, if this put anyone off, I know I'm sorry for discomfort.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 18, 2008)

I know that this is why this thread is here..so you and I can talk and those who want to can read it or leave it.
I know you are not alone Lefse
I know GIG and will help
I know sometimes we feel kicked to the curb
I know too that someone here will lift us up
I know your DH will do what is best for and with you
I know that person who has you troubled, will be dealt with
I know I don't mind a long post
I know that we need to sit back and let all our sweet friends help us
I know there is no reason to do this alone
I know I need to be still now
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

no, lefse.......I don't understand half of what you said
but I hear the  pain and turmoil and I feel for you
many of us have been there and know
we care
writing your thoughts and feelings are good for your soul
I am looking out for you.........and holding your hand.....


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> I know that no one knows anything lately.


  What do you want to know???.........I can give you earfuls unless it's mechanical or electronical........then you're on you're on your own...... jest teasing (jt)


----------



## pdswife (Nov 18, 2008)

I know I'm not going to have a fun day..( dentist!!!)
I know that I have an unhealthy fear/dislike of going there because I HATE pain and I don't like things in my mouth
I know it's silly but...it's never going to change.
I know I didn't sleep last night because of it.  I know I'll take a good nap this afternoon.
I know I'm being a big baby.  BOO HOO!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I know I'm not going to have a fun day..( dentist!!!)
> I know that I have an unhealthy fear/dislike of going there because I HATE pain and I don't like things in my mouth
> I know it's silly but...it's never going to change.
> I know I didn't sleep last night because of it.  I know I'll take a good nap this afternoon.
> I know I'm being a big baby.  BOO HOO!!!!!!


  ok, Girlfriend, I'm holding onto your other hand and I promise not to let go........I've got a hold on both you and  Lefse...........love you girls.........


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 18, 2008)

I know that I feel your hand, thank you.
And for pdswife, I hate them too.
I know you'll get through it, just pray through the whole thing.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 18, 2008)

I know time is closing in. 
I know sunday she'll have been gone 5 years.
I know it was a sunday morning when she died.
I know I wish I didn't work, I'll just cry all day.
I know her 3 girls and her mother miss her terribly.
I know I'll never have a friend as good as my SIL was again.
I know I keep her with me every day. 
I know she taught me to cross-stitch.
I know I keep bringing this up and I am so so sorry.
I know I'm just having a bad time with it again. 
I know I thank you all for listening.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I know time is closing in.
> I know sunday she'll have been gone 5 years.
> I know it was a sunday morning when she died.
> I know I wish I didn't work, I'll just cry all day.
> ...



hey, SQ, it's ok to grieve..........we're here.......just let it go.........


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 18, 2008)

I know i got to reply back to lef, SK and send a few more PMs
I know i feel bad about sending a somewhat former freinds adopted bro to a mechanic even though I could have done it.
I know it was the best thing for the both sides
I know Im going to kill the other shift
I know Im really pist off right now
I know right now I need to go fix some #$@% @%@%# @#$@# %^@$#@$#


----------



## kadesma (Nov 18, 2008)

Suzie,
I know it's okay to grieve
I know that we have strong shoulders and are here for you
I know the hurt of losing a loved one so I join you and hope together we can lift each other up.
I know you can talk about you sister in law every day if you need to
I know she must have loved you as you love her
I know that this will ease, but at times sting like heck
I know I wish you some peace and some time of remembering the good things and some healing
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Suzie,
> I know it's okay to grieve
> I know that we have strong shoulders and are here for you
> I know the hurt of losing a loved one so I join you and hope together we can lift each other up.
> ...


See this is why you're admired......I don't care what happened in your school days.....this is why you're admired.......you have the gift of empathy and caring and I'll take that over any football player or cheerleader anyday ...and people caring skills will carry you in the long run       don't ever underestimate  them..........you have it girlfriend....don't ever let go


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 18, 2008)

I know I would love to be able to give GRK a motherly hug right now
I know I would also like to bake him some cookies and tell him everything will be all right
I know things will work out for him and he is in my thoughts and prayers.
I know feel LEFSE's pain even if I don't understand the whole situation (same with GRK)
I know GIG and he is there for both of them.
I know I am so happy and so proud that DH got the job he has worked so hard for!
I know I am not so happy about having to back on steroids to control my asthma thanks to slow insurance agents and contractors.
I know that getting mad will not help either my asthma or the situation,
I know that I can't wait to pick out my new carpet and linoleum though I may have to wait a week to have it installed.
I know I feel for Suzi and the loss of her friend and in my own way know what she is going through.
I know I have big hugs today for several people and I think you know who you are.
I know I haven't chatted with Smoke King in awhile and I miss it.
I know I am also wondering where Maverick is again.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 18, 2008)

i know the families plans for thanksgiving are a bit annoying to me. i did it for years, then said i didn't want to do anymore. wears me out to much. anyway  no one stepped up to the plate to do it. so all of us are going to marie callenders for the dinner. 

i know i am just going to try and enjoy it, 
i know i will
i know i love my family
i know i am thankful we will be together
i know that is all that matters.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

getting together is what's important whether their feet are under your table or Marie Callender's


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 19, 2008)

I know I have way too many thoughts after reading what's on here.
I know the order will get messed up but it's from memory.
I know today I'll attempt to get hold of Barb L.
I know today, a certain grand lady will also be called, pm me phone number again please, you know who {{{you}}} are.....the Barb L mention should do help you................
I know GIG and He'll prevail as will all of us through all of this.
I know holidays are stressful.
I know we're already discussing getting out of here and letting everyone enjoy them.
I know Babetoo's attitude is exactly correct, being thankful.
I know GRK will come through just fine or I'll smack him up side the head and force him to realize how special he is and how much we all care.
I know many in here make me cry.
I know my heart goes out to several who've mentioned important things in their lives to us in here.  I know it resonates family and how much we care.
I know we're a strong bunch in here and we'll continue to be.
I know I am so very blessed.
I know I must forget what's plaguing me, I know it's not productive.
I know no one should have the power to steal my Joy and won't.
I know my memory is way too long.
_I know I am so thankful that the voice mails are now on my computer, thanks to Oouzzie at TMobil who is dahbomb.com_


----------



## GrantsKat (Nov 21, 2008)

I know my boys and I have a nasty cold and cough
I know I feel lousy, but they seem unphased by it!
I know I should be happy about something, but instead Im torn
I know I miss being here
I know my hubbys down to one job again
I know that will make things VERY tight for the holidays
I know Im glad I get to see him more, but wish he didnt work nights!
I know Im dying to see a pic of suzis turkey!!!! ; )
I know on Dec 12th I will have a 6 yr old, hes growing up too fast!!
I know right now I feel like crawling under a rock for a while


----------



## pdswife (Nov 21, 2008)

I know that if Kathe hides under a rock at least two of us will come drag her out!!!
I know that things in her life seem hard but...everything will work out!!
I know that money is a tough subject for everyone right now and it's making people grumpy!!
I know I have to go back to the dentist today. 
I know we are having pizza for dinner!!
I know I'm happy for what I have and don't need more but that didn't stop me from asking this morning and I know I hurt hubby's feelings.. I know I'm sorry.
I know I will be forgiven, again.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 21, 2008)

I know I am in on dragging Kathe from under the rock
I know I pray for her and her family a lot and I know it will all work out because there is a lot of love there.
I know I am happy about DH starting his job but not so sure about the evenings and weekends thing
I know I will be happy when we get benefits and I can get my teeth fixed and eyes checked.
I know I love my DC family
I know I have several of you on my mind, on my heart and in my prayers right now
I know I can't wait to start picking out flooring samples!
I know I am having tea with a dear friend this afternoon and can't wait.
I know that I the physios are getting worried about the pain and lack of mobility in my leg but I am trying to not let it scare me.
I know that no matter how bad things seem, they can only get better.
I know GIG and I love my life just the way He made it.
I know I am going to fun experimenting with cookies and twuffles tonight while DH is working


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 21, 2008)

I know that Laurie needs to stop worrying........
I know that all will work out
I know that we care about you
I know that you're strong inside........
I know that I don't know what a "twuffle" is    jest kidding (jk)


----------



## sattie (Nov 21, 2008)

I know I feel sad for mikki at this moment.
I know she is hurting.
I know my heart is with suzie, GRK, Lefse, and Laurie.
I know I have been touched by so many people here at DC.
I know that God is GOOD!
I know there are sooooo many wonderful people here at DC.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 21, 2008)

I know I had a wonderful day today
I know it's because the kids all 4 of them were here with me
I know we are talking about my watching several of them 2 days a week
I know it makes me feel alive and not so worthless
I know I had a blast at dinner fixing plates and pouring milk
I know even though it hurts like blazes to turn over I'll sleep somewhat tonight.
I know I wish I could take away any hurts from Laurie,Debs,Suzie,Mikki,Lefse, Grantskat
I know they are all special people and good friends
I know I am happy and tired tonight
kadesma


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 21, 2008)

i know i picked a terrible time to move ..
i know this is causing a lot of stress on my wife ..
i know i will never sell this house in this economy ..
i know what i am doing is right in the long run ..

i hope


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 21, 2008)

I know I must have come across as worrying again but really I am not.
I know that I surprised myself by going for a walk to my frineds and literally walking the pain out!
I know that I want to be there for Mikki, Lefse, Kades, Debs, Suzie, Grantskat, PDS, GRK, Lefty and Sattie
I know that we are really a family here
I know that am so glad Kades had a great day with her kids
I know I am missing my DH but am so happy for him and his new job
I know I should get off the computer and get some supper, then start packing my angels that I don't want to leave for the insurance crew.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 21, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> i know i picked a terrible time to move ..
> i know this is causing a lot of stress on my wife ..
> i know i will never sell this house in this economy ..
> i know what i am doing is right in the long run ..
> ...



I know things will work out for you in the long run - I have been learning this lesson many times over lately in my own life


----------



## sattie (Nov 21, 2008)

I know I left some people off that I did not mention before.
I know that I am sorry.
I know that Grantskat, PDS, Debs and Lefty are all on my mind.
I know my yard is a mess.
I know I have no water!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you Sattie!
I know you'll have water soon...or at least I hope so.
I know the dentist did not tell me what I wanted to hear.
I know the weekend is here and that's a good thing.
I know I am too trusting when it comes to people and it was proven to me again.  I know that I'm upset about that.  I know my faith in people has gotten me in trouble before and it will again.  I know I need to learn to trust my first impressions and gut feelings more often.  I know that not liking to see the bad in people is a problem more times than I'd like to admit.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 21, 2008)

Pds- I know your trust and care for others is one of the things that makes you you and special
I know it hurts at times, but we bounce back from things done to us
I know we forgive and are better for it
I know that it's a gift to be trusting 
I know I would love to have more trust in others
  I know right now I'm fighting great anger at the center
I know I must get by it and heal within
I know GIG and will help me
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2008)

I know Kadesma always says the right thing.. she has the ability to understand and care.

I know this place wouldn't be the same with out her.   I know I wish I had someway to thank her.


----------



## cara (Nov 22, 2008)

I know I haven't been here much last time.
I know I want to change this
I know here is a whole bunch of people worth coming here
I know there is snow outside
I know I'm looking forward to my DH coming home tomorrow
I know I'll take a nap soon


----------



## kadesma (Nov 22, 2008)

I Know it's wonderful to see more of Cara we miss her
I know I love being here and cannot imagine not coming here each day
I know that Pds honors me wanting to give thanks, but my thanks are all of you who call me friend
I know I look forward to coming here
I know today will bring good things
I know I wish to share them with all of you
kadesma


----------



## cara (Nov 22, 2008)

I know I have to thank kadesma for missing me ;o)
I know I should thank many people here for giving me a great  time and a good feeling


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

I know I like the snowmen Cara sent me
I know I am also glad she is back.
I know I am having a very good morning
I know I found the disk I was looking for to finish an important surprise project for our kid's program
I know hubby really likes his new job
I know I am very happy for him
I know I and sending good thoughts for Kade's good day.
I know I am excited for tomorrow!
I know that I am testing out twuffle recipes again today and if they are good will give them to Uncle Bob!


----------



## sattie (Nov 22, 2008)

I know mikki needs hugs right now... {{{MIKKI}}}
I know Laurie has made an impact on me.
I know DeeLady has made an impact on me.
I know SomkeKing has made an impact on me.
I know Lefse has made an impact on me.
I know I am glad Cara is back!
I know I am glad Pancho is back.
I know there are so many more people here that I love and cherish!!!


----------



## cara (Nov 22, 2008)

I know I'd never known I was missed tha much
I know I'll sent a hug to mikki too
I know it's like a family here...
I know I'm glad to be back


----------



## babetoo (Nov 22, 2008)

i know i am so glad that my sewing project if finally done
i know i am slowly getting things back in order. 
i know i love the warm days we are having. 
i know that makes me feel better, mood wise.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2008)

I know i am glad Babe is feeling better and is more motivated
I know I am glad I finished the graphics job on time
I know I am going to miss a certain member
I know I am glad Sattie has water again
I know I am feeling stronger than ever
I know these fans are driving me bonkers, but they are keeping the air clean.


----------



## sattie (Nov 22, 2008)

I know Miss Laurie is a gem!!!!
I know I too am missing certain members!!
I know I get mushy when responding to this thread.


----------



## smoke king (Nov 22, 2008)

I know that Mikkis post today regarding her beloved Tyler touched my heart in a way no other ever has....And I know I would bend over backwards (not easy for an old man like me) if I could do _anything_ to help her through this. I lost my sweet little Bailey on the 7th of July, and July 4th will always be a melancholy holiday for me now, and I'm betting Thanksgiving will always drum up the same feelings for Mikki.....

I know that she needs the prayers of all of us (who are inclined to believe)-just take a moment for our good friend in her hour of darkness.


----------



## sattie (Nov 22, 2008)

I know you are very right SK!


----------



## cara (Nov 23, 2008)

I know I have a headache today..
I know it's snowing again..
I know I should have breakfast
I know I have no motivation doing anything..


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 23, 2008)

I know I am so happy I am actually up and able to go to church today
I know this is the first time in about 6 weeks!
I know I am sorry for Cara's headache and will pray
I know I better get going or I will be late!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 23, 2008)

I know headaches suck and hope cara feels better soon!!

I know today will be great because it's starting with a date with hubby!
I know I'll smile a lot.
I know you are all great.
I know my bad mood is gone and my smiles are back!
I know I'm sorry I've been a bummer these last few days.


----------



## cara (Nov 23, 2008)

I know I'm happy with LP for being able to go to church ;o)
I know I'm glad pds is feeling better at last
I know I have my roast chicken in the oven
I know I have to think about how to prepare the french fries while the oven is occupied...


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 23, 2008)

I know life is precious.
I know it can change or end in the blink of an eye.
I know every day I try to treat every one around me as if its the last.
I know it doesn't happen most days.
but, I know I try.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 24, 2008)

I know the company I work for Vacuums Donkey


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 24, 2008)

I know there are alot of great awesome caring people on here.
I know that there are people here for me.
I know its not as bad as everyone thinks
I know I love the week of holidays becauase no one works
I know i got my car fixed
I know I need to bleed the brakes again to get a better pedal (I think i got a littel bit of air)
I know someone hit my wheel and knocked off my alignment
I know I almost have a place of my own again.
I know i got some stuff to reply to.


----------



## cara (Nov 24, 2008)

I know I'm cold
I know I'm hungry
I know I have to wait for dinner until DH comes home from the Doc..


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 24, 2008)

I know it is SO great to see GRK posting
I am glad your car is pretty well fixed and you are getting settled in your place
I know work stuff can be a pain, but we are always here to listen.
I know I am worried about Kades who is in pain today
I know GIG and I have lifted her into His powerful arms
I know that I wish I could be there to do something......anything
I know I am worried about my dog, Violet, as she is sneezing very badly and has been sick from it before
I know I am not looking forward to a day of contracters running in and out again.
I know I was happy to go to church
I know I was disappointed that no one offered to help pack up all my fragile stuff
I know that DH and I accomplished a lot by getting the whole storage room emptied
I know we are threw out a lot of stuff, which is good.
I know I will be in and out here during the day for sanity breaks!
I know my leg is getting stronger, now it just has to get straighter, but it will happen.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 19, 2008)

I know it is time to resurrect this wonderful thread
I know I miss the person who started it
I know I am happy to have my big computer desk back from being used by borders
I know I am glad that once again I can look out the window while I sit and chat with everyone!
I know I am happy for walls back in our house and the prospect of new carpets and floors in the new year
I know I am finally feeling like Christmas is here
I know I wish everyone at DC the very best over the holidays, whatever they celebrate.
I know I finally got my brown sugar shortbread to work and it is yummy.
I know I am looking forward to helping our friends with their outreach banquet tomorrow
I know that is what Christmas is all about, at least for me, anyway.
I know I have had a lot of fun the past couple of days at Pacanis' expense and he has given it right back!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 19, 2008)

I know I am feeling happy.
I know I've been complaining a lot about the weather but really it's not so bad
I know that I'm glad laurie's house is getting back to normal
I know that life is good and it's going to be an interesting weekend!


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know that life is good.
I know that I'm looking foward to seeing my parents Christmas Day.
I know that I have lots of loving friends.  
I know that I am healthy and able to do the things I want to do.
I know I love to help others.
I know that I can do anything I want to do in life.
I know I love my furry friends.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 19, 2008)

I know that I am worried about one of my one line friends and I know I wish I could do something to cheer her up and make her feel better!


----------



## smoke king (Dec 20, 2008)

I know that I am tired of creaming butter & sugar

I know that I am tired of lining sheet pans with parchment paper

I know that I am tired of the smell of cookies in the oven

I know that I am tired of red sugar, green sugar and all the other accoutraments that differentiate a Christmas cookie from an everyday cookie

I know that when I watch family & friends enjoy them it will all have been worth it and I would do it again in a hot second.

I know that I am very thankful to have all of you to share this Christmas season with


----------



## middie (Dec 20, 2008)

I know I'm tired of working in a bakery


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 20, 2008)

I know people will really appreciate smoke king's efforts
I know that I can understand Middie's frustration
I know that I had to really hold my tongue tonight when someone said I didn't know anything about setting up a buffet table.
I know that I was right to let her have her way because she won't be there tomorrow and I can redo it the proper way.
I know that I enjoyed getting together with old friends
I know I ate too many appetizers!
I know I am tired and need to get to bed


----------



## cara (Dec 20, 2008)

I know I thought about this thread some days ago
I know I don't have all the christmas presents yet so
I know I have to start into the city soon
I know it will be crowded, but I hope to be back home when the real rush starts
I know I still haven't tested my new DSLR properly


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

I know that we're all human.....when my daughter in law dragged out the butter cookie stuff last night I just silently groaned........first cookie venture  for her ever........and she doesn't cook.........well, if this doesn't scare her off forever .......what will????  I helped her with her permission and she made some wonderful cookies........asked her this morning if she wanted to make some for the outlawas coming in and got the rolling of the eyeballs......I took it as a "no".....

I know that y'all will be here after the holidays and share some 
stories...........


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2008)

I know I need to step up my prayers for Barb L.
I know I had a wonderful chat with a very dear friend who I miss seeing here
I know I'm wishing each of you a happy holiday season
I know I love one Texasgal because she is so much like a daughter and so kind
I know I need to get a move on.
I know I'll be back soon
I know today will bring an end to the presents I have yet to buy
I know I'm so glad I'm able to buy them
I know 6 grandkids who willl ohhh and ahh Christmas Eve
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 22, 2008)

I know I have some terrific friends here
I know I have one special new family member in California that I love dearly
I know I'm tired and ready for Christmas to be over
I know I'm cold this morning
I know I miss my boy so very much!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2008)

I know it's beautiful outside!
I know I need coffee!
I know it's cold because the heat hasn't kicked in yet
I think I know who Kades talked to this morning and I hope she says HI for me next time she talks to her...
I know I'm about to spend another extra special day with hubby
I know Christmas isn't going to be what we planned but... we'll still find some joy in it


----------



## kadesma (Dec 22, 2008)

Ah Stacy, I know Christmas can be a pita when a loved one is not by your side
I know that inside you are glad he is safe and doing well
I know today is going to be long and tiring for me
I know that when it's done I'll be a happy Ma
I know yesterday made today possible
I know if you have your health your life is so much easier
I know if I had the chance I'd do things a lot differently
I do know that I love being here with all of you
I know I wish each of you a happy Christmas andlook forward to a wonderful New Year
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 22, 2008)

I know that I am a changed person after this weekend and DC had a lot to do with it
I know I am so blessed to have so many friends here and in my life who care for me
I know I am sad that Christmas with my family will probably be postponed because of the weather
I know that I had a very small part Saturday in making many people's Christmas a little brighter this year 
I know I love my DH for giving me "a little Christmas" yesterday and how I prepared for it without even knowing it was happening.
I know that I will be praying for Texas Girl, Kades and many others who have shared their challenges this time of year.
I know I am not going to promise to bake up a storm today but just do what I can.
I know I am concerned about my Dad's health again.
I know I am really wanting this Christmas to happen with him as I missed my last one with my Mom and don't want that to happen again.
I know I am strong and GIG and all is well.


----------



## sattie (Dec 22, 2008)

I know I am in a crabby mood.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 22, 2008)

I know Sattie needs a great big {{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}
I know that I'll pray Lauries daddy is okay and takes care of himselllllllf
I know It's wonderful when a spouse get's into the spirit of the season like our Lauries did  hugs to Tony
I know that I wll say hi for Pds next time
I know I need to get a move on, time is a wastin

kadesma


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 22, 2008)

I know hubby is crabby.
I know hubby will not plow the driveway so UPS and Fed Ex can deliver stuff to me.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 22, 2008)

I know I wish I could plow LadyC's driveway for her! 
I know I wish I could plow OUR driveway! 
I know one of these days I will be able to do ANYTHING.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 23, 2008)

I know I am hoping DH is feeling better today
I know I am sad that family Christmas has been postponed to the 28th due to weather
I also know that secretly I am a little relieved because it takes a little pressure off.
I know I am looking forward to the little Christmas day potluck that is coming together with a bunch of great friends.
I know I am very honoured to help someone here with their special Christmas project.
I know that when I made my Mom's shortbread recipe yesterday I felt her close to me.
I know I am glad my Dad's tests were better today but am still concerned.
I know that what was a struggle is not turning into one of the best Christmases ever.
I know I am not happy that the weather report just flashed a warning for another 4 - 8 inches of snow in the next 24 hours!
I know I better get off the computer and go shopping before it starts!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 23, 2008)

I know I am going to enjoy some time off from work during the holidays!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 23, 2008)

I know hubby is sitting all day doing nothing.
I know I have to refill the bird feeders.
I know I have to prepare some dips for Christmas day.
I know I have to decide what to make for supper.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 23, 2008)

I know I still have some gift wrapping to do.


----------



## sattie (Dec 23, 2008)

I know today is a better day.
I know that I have really great and exceptional friends here.
I know that I have the power to be happy and not sad.
I know that I hope to meet many of you some day!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 23, 2008)

I know I'm starting to finally learn how to navigate around this site


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 23, 2008)

LadyCook,
I know you need to relax.
I know I care about you very much.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 23, 2008)

I know I'm liking this site more and more each day


----------



## pdswife (Dec 24, 2008)

I know life is good...but I know
I need to be reminded...


----------



## Katie H (Dec 24, 2008)

I know I am loved by my DC family.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 24, 2008)

I know that Katie is right - DC is a loving family
I know that while I feel strange not going to church on Christmas Eve, I am glad to stay home in this weather
I know I am sorry DH is not feeling well, but am happy he will be staying home tomorrow
I know I wish everyone the happiness of the season, whatever they believe in
I know I need to eat something


----------



## cara (Dec 28, 2008)

I know I should have wished you all a very merry christmas
I know the day before christmas was a bit hectic
I know I hope you all had some special days and some time to get down from all the stress before und enjoy some quiet peaceful days
I know I've eaten much too much over christmas
I know I had a wonderful christmas time - even if we spent it with MIL ;o)
I know I wish you all a wonderful sunday!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 25, 2009)

I know my company once again goes into
YEG and I know I need to contact someone.
I know that person may read this.
I know I'm hoping for a pm.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 20, 2009)

i know this is a fun thread. 
i know you will think so too


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 21, 2009)

I know I am glad this thread has come back to life.
I know I am happy that I had a pain free restful night
I know I have much to do and shouldn't be on the computer right now.
I know I am glad I have my wonderful DC family.
I know I am looking forward to a busy tomorrow!
Oh, and 
I know that Babe is right, this is a fun (and thought provoking) thread.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 22, 2009)

I know I am happy that my football team has made it to our National Final, the Grey Cup!
I know that I had a wonderful time at lunch when two young guys who are like my "kids" came over to eat and watch the game and one of them brought his kids.
I know I almost cried when one of the little ones called me Gramma all on his own.
I know that for many reasons this is a day I will never forget.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 23, 2009)

I KNOW that I LOVE lefse!!! and can hardly wait until my parents come for the holiday in a couple of days, they make the BEST!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 24, 2009)

I know I too am glad to see this thread again.
I know I wish one and all a happy thanksgiving
I know I' will give thanks for still being here,to see another Thanksgiving
I know I will say a prayer for each of you on Thursday just as I do each day.
I now I am the luckiest of women with the family I have.
I know that DC is the only place I truly feel at home,other than with my family
I know I am the luckiest of Ma's for HE sent me Cade Carson, Ethan,Olivia,Alyssa,and Gianna and my Tony,Mike Erica and Gina and of course 
their dad.
kadesma


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 24, 2009)

All I know, is I don't know nothing! lol

I know I am grateful for my e-fam here
I know I need to get back on the boards
I know I need to go to bed soon


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 25, 2009)

I know I have 6 wonderful indoor cats.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2009)

I know I miss conversing with LadyCook
I know I wish I had even one indoor cat again.
I know I am grateful that through my Dad I am able to get help with the housework and had a beautifully clean home in just two hours yesterday
I know I am thankful for all my American Friends and wish them all a Happy Thanksgiving
I know I am glad that Tattrat is able to post a little more often
I know I need to get going and get some work done!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 25, 2009)

I know if I don't get moving there will be no stuffing,pumpkin pie, or appies to take for my kids.
I know I can hardly wait to see Cades face as he eats his pie.
I know Carson has asked to sit by Ma tomorrow 
I know tomorrow will be a beautiful day for me and I'm wishing you a Happy Thanksgiving.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 25, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> I know I have 6 wonderful indoor cats.


And I know you have many many friends here who really love you.
kades


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Nov 25, 2009)

I know I am blessed to have a wonderful husband who loves me more than I can imagine.
I know I am blessed to have a 40 hour a week job.
I know my babies will enjoy their turkey treat tomorrow.  (both indoor and outdoor cats)
I know I am grateful to be able to have a Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow.
I know I am stressing about being able to cook my pumpkin pie in this roaster thing. 
I know that it's not a big deal if the above does not work!
I know that I have not been on DC for a long time until recently and missed it!
I know that I love DC and wish everyone a happy, safe and tummy filling Thanksgiving!!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 25, 2009)

I know I am happy that Mrs. Cuillo is back at DC and enjoying herself.
I know that I am relieved that DH got called into work on his day off and then was told they don't need him.
(I know I am being selfish on that one)
I know I need to get off the computer and start baking and putting up our tree.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 28, 2009)

i know that i am been very ill.
i know i am 40% better.
i know i am thankful for that. 
i know i missed not being with family on thanksgiving .
i know i was missed as well.
i know i am thankful for that.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 3, 2009)

I know I had a close call tonight..I know someone died and I ask for prayers for them
I know I've never been so afraid before
I know we all need to be more careful when we drive.
I know I'm one lucky lady tonight
I know DH did some defensive driving and I love him even more now.
I know my prayers tonight will be long and caring
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 3, 2009)

I know I lost a good friend last night
I know she is no longer in pain
I know that I am happy to be cooking a special banquet for 50 of my "kids" tomorrow night
I know I am ecstatic that another "kid" is expecting a boy in March
I know that even though things are still not great and probably never will be, I am happy I spoke to my "daughter" today and she is keeping well
I know that I love my DC family
I know that I feel stupid that as a professional chef I burned both hands in the last two days.  
I know that I am concerned about Kadesma and love her to bits.
I know I am so thankful this thread is back.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2009)

I know I have been feeling sorry for myself a lot lately
I know I have finally come to terms with the loss of a close friend to cancer
I know that I still miss her but am glad she is no longer in pain.
I know that there are others who have lost people close to them
I know I love my hubby so much for being so understanding
I know I worry about my Dad but am treasuring every minute with him; even the frustrating ones
I know I have an incredible friend who generously bought me a new Christmas outfit and is lending me jewellry to go with it.
I know my heart breaks for Beth and her husband and I admire their courage
I know I need to thank Uncle Bob for being such a good and understanding friend
I know I am part of an incredible team with the Admins/Mods here
I know BigDaddy knows just how to make me laugh
I know I love my whole DC Family
I know baking is good therapy for me and so I have done a lot
I know that I am finally looking forward to the holidays
I know I wish everyone here the best of the season
I know if better stop now before this is a book!


----------

